# Jemals School



## Jemal (May 17, 2009)

"Good morning, Freshmen, and let me be the first to welcome you to The School, the greatest interdimensional institute of learning and training in the multiverse." 
You've been sitting in a large auditorium since you were gated in several minutes ago.  All around you are sentients from a multitude of species and planes.   The vast majority are humanoid, though several strange breeds are noticed.  At the front has just appeared a smiling man, 6 and a half feet tall, with skin as black as night and dreadlocks hanging down to the shoulders of his suit.  
"I am Dean Priscus, and as has been tradition here for centuries, it is my duty and pleasure to greet the new arrivals.  We look forward to seeing you each become all that you want - and more.  Now, as I'm sure most of you know from the documentation you received as part of your acceptance package, this is a vast place, with many opportunities.  You will not be forced to participate in any activity here with the exception of the monthly Aptitude tests.  We offer a wide range of possible classes, in addition to our physical programs, Training Room, and libraries for individual studying and self-improvement.  
Right now you will be assigned in small groups to third year students who will show you around and answer questions.  Until you get settled in, I suggest learning as much as you can from your guide."
He gestures and a nearby wall opens up, several young men and women of various races entering.  He then begins calling out names and assigning new students to their guides.
You are all assigned to a young black-haired woman who introduces herself as Arin before leading you out into the school  
"So, whicha yew noobs has tha first queshion?"  she grins at you, her accent strange.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 18, 2009)

Jamien found the woman's manner of speech distasteful and completely unbefitting a lady. His discipline and code of conduct however, kept his face clean of emotion. The young human lad brushed off a lock of golden hair from his fair, almost feminine face, and looked at the others. 

They were quite the colourful group to be sure - in particular, a young dark haired girl with eyes a bit stretched to the side, caught the Knight's attention, her exotic appearance striking the lad's fancy. The others seemed to be capable, even if some looked like scoundrels. Still the red haired, blue eyed man looked like a Cleric, and Jamien made a note to attempt and befriend him later on.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

The slender, dark-haired girl with the almond shaped brown eyes smiles at Arin, displaying her perfect white teeth. "A pleasure to meet you Arin. I am Amaya. Perhaps you can start by telling us of all the places of interest around The School? At least, those places that are likely to be of interest to freshman." Amaya's voice is melodic, and has a pleasant, lilting aspect to it.


----------



## Rathan (May 19, 2009)

A young man of no more than 15 scurries up to the front of the pack with a pen and parchment at the ready.... "A... R.. I... N.... hmmm.... it's that spelled correctly ma'am?" the polite priest asked softly as he looked up slightly to their guide... "My name is Terrance... Terrance Hawthorn and it's a pleasure to meeeeee.." is as far as Terrance gets before he trips over his own shoddily packed gear and plants himself face first in the dirt... which quickly brings a red hue to his face nearly matching that for his dark red hair....  meet.. you..." the form on the ground finishes as he picks himself up and starts to gather his things once more and dust himself off...


----------



## Arkhandus (May 19, 2009)

*"Aye, that seems like a good start,"* the fellow in chainmail and a red cloak chips in.  He looks and sounds kind of rough, but his gear shows a military sharpness.  He's a short human, broad, and very muscular, biceps lef exposed by the chain shirt.  His eyes, hair, and skin are all shades of brown, with hazel eyes, dark tan skin, short hair of light brown, and a goatee.

*"Oh, and you can call me Keizaan,"* he adds after a moment.  His hands rest on the haft of his glaive, and he stands at attention.  Whenever they start moving, he follows at a march.


----------



## Theroc (May 19, 2009)

A young man whose appearance could almost be mistaken for at least a Half-Elf's watched keenly and quietly, his violet eyes eagerly looking for something new to learn.  As he was directed to a guide with a strange accent, his brow quirked momentarily almost as if in question, but he did not speak until two others spoke, one an unusual looking woman, her facial structure something he hadn't seen before.  Though, that also meant the chances were she was not extraplanar, as if she were, he would have some rudimentary knowledge.  Or so Coravin would like to think.

After a boy essentially tripped over himself, Coravin bowed his head slightly.

"Coravin Moonshadow.  A pleasure, I'm sure."


----------



## Jemal (May 19, 2009)

The young woman smiles at each of you as you introduce yourselves, then starts walking down the hall, motioning you to follow her.  She turns around to face you, walking backwards though it seems to have no ill effect on her navigation, as she deftly steps around a centaur "Hey Tim" she waves to him before returning her attention to you.
"Aright, well as you probly know from like the brochure and stuff, we've got hundreds of classes, an' there's the Gyms, The arboretum - that place is totally cool... well, if you're into plants n' stuff, like me - we got a HUGE library that I aint even seen half of, our cafeteria's got whatever you can think of.. cept sentients, we had a dragon here when I was a freshie, kept wantin t'eat people, Dean 'ventually kicked 'im.  Ol Priscus may not care what ya believe, but when ya try eatin his students he gets a lil pissy."  She giggles and turns a corner, and even with her strange backward gait some of you have to pick up your pace a bit to keep up.

"Up here" She points behind her to a sign on the right side of the hall "is the Mall, its kinda like the center a' the school, ya can get anywheres from there, an' there's a guidestone ta tell ya where t'go, an' shops for like whatever you want.  It's gonna be totally hard gettin around for a while, but don't worry y'always seem to find your way t'where yer going around here."

She enters the door and you find yourselves in a veritable cavern, with a 500' high domed ceiling covering the mile-wide room.  The whole place is lit with a bright yet soft light, as were the halls you came through.    Stalls line the floor, with corridors through and around them, and you can see various exits with exit signs all over the place.  In the center of the room, running from floor to ceiling, is a Marble column roughly 20 feet in diameter.

Arin gives you a few moments to drink in the sights of the room before speaking (Loudly to be heard over the din) "SO any Queshions yet?"


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 19, 2009)

An winged albino kobold skitters his way to the front through, around, in some cases over legs, bags and people. On his back is a ratty back pack, what ever fills it gives it an odd shape.

"Aussir want to know where Aussir lair is? Aussir stuff need set down, important stuff." As the little kobold slides to a stop, his claws scratching the ground, a platinum coin falls from his bag. In an alarmed state he drops his bag grabs the coin and replaces it, coiling himself on top of the bag. He casts menecing looks at those around mim.


----------



## Rathan (May 20, 2009)

Terrance jumps a bit as he feels the kobold skitter across his leg and yelps a bit as he feels a scaly tail smack the back of his calf... "Ok.. this place is going to take some getting use to methinks... the priest says as he finishes writing down directions to the various places they'd been past so far..... "woooooaahhh.. this room is HUGE!" Terrance exclaims as he drinks in the sight of the huuuuge room Arin had stopped suddenly in...


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Amaya chuckles at the little kobolds antics. "I can see that school here is going to be quite the learning experience," she puns with a slight smile. Then she turns back to the third year. "How does our group work? Are we study together? Live together? I'm a little confused on that dynamic..."


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

Rushing to catch up to the others is a human with many small pouches attached to his garments. He carries some sort of weird contraption across his back, it looks like a long pipe with a solid black wood base. The human is tall and moderately overweight, no stubble is visible on his cherubic face. The man is cursing, huffing and puffing as he runs to the group. 

As he meets you, he stops, hands on his knees as he struggles to catch his breath. Huh....huhh...huhhh..sorry....not used to the planar energies of this place, my internal clock appears to be on Sharn time, and not our esteemed school's time. Phew. My name is Zero, I am a human, as you see, and a craftsman. I have come here to learn new skills and ... Zero stops in midsentence and is awed by the sight of the massive room, appearing to just see it for the first time. His mouth is open as he stares in wonderment.

Looking back after a few moments "It seems I'm in the right place he says, then continues to stare.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 20, 2009)

Keizaan looks around the big room, impressed, and mutters *"Uh, for one thing, where are we now?"*


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 20, 2009)

The group certainly piqued the young Knight's interest, even if he would normally not be associated with such rabble. _"A Kobold? Torm be merciful, this shall be a trial indeed."
_
Jamien was thoroughly impressed by the size of this room - it could literally house his father's manor house and still leave room for more. He also grinned at Amaya's suggestion that they should all sleep in the same quarters, but kept his composure, despite the urge to introduce himself to the pretty girl.

Above all else, the lad wanted to seem manly and mature - this was, after all, his proving grounds before his father.

"I am Sir Jamien de Chartes, pleased to meet you all. - the boy turned towards their guide, his soft blond locks of hair slowly waving with the motion. - lady Arin, I am to understand this is a magical crossroads that could take us anywhere within the school? If so, may I reach the stables from here as well? I would like to insepct my mount and the conditions he is in. Tempest does not befriend strangers easily."


----------



## Theroc (May 21, 2009)

Coravin observed quietly, the slender human following with hardly an indications of reaction, though his eyes followed events easily, studying everything he could, though particularly seeking knowledge of the Planar kind.

As the entered the cavern, Coravin's eyes all but began to glow with excitement at the Knight's observation.

"The Mall is a Stone that can Gate people to a designated location?  Fascinating.  Ms. Arin, does the library possess spellbooks for students to add to their repertoire while attending?  Further, what are the rules of this Academy?  Our Esteemed Dean did not give any guidelines for behavioural conduct, and in a setting such as this, it must be paramount that there be regulations to maintain harmony in such a planar hub as this..."


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2009)

"Well the guidestone at the center over there'll tell ya which way ta go if ya ask.  C'mon, I'll show ya."  Arin leads you to the center (A trek which takes several minutes) while answering other questions.

"I'll get ya to yer rooms soon, we all got seperate bunks for privacy.  Study groups're up to you, if ya wanna go it alone aint nobody gunna stop ya, but its usually better ta have some friends."



> "Uh, for one thing, where are we now?"



"Uh, like it's the Mall, didn't I just say that?"  The girl rolls here eyes and mutters under her breath "..Freshies.."



> "The Mall is a Stone that can Gate people to a designated location? Fascinating. Ms. Arin, does the library possess spellbooks for students to add to their repertoire while attending? Further, what are the rules of this Academy? Our Esteemed Dean did not give any guidelines for behavioural conduct, and in a setting such as this, it must be paramount that there be regulations to maintain harmony in such a planar hub as this..."




" Whoa man, you need to totally slow down and not ask like a bajillion questions at once! Some teachers might be able to follow all those questions at the same time but I'm only human, like you guys.. well, mosta you guys.." She glances down at the little dragon thing and shrugs "Anyways, The stone doesn't teleport ya or nuthin, it just tells ya where ta go, and the school has a way of directing ya to where yer going, like subconsciously and stuff." As she finishes you finally arrive at the stone.  "OK, Jamie-boy, ya wanna find yer horse?  Put a hand on the stone and ask."  As Jamien does so, he feels a kind of mental tug and turns his head to face one of the many exits, which appears to glow brighter than the others (None of the other students notice this).  

"It'll lead ya in the right direction till ya find what yer lookin for.  If ya aint startin here though, it can be a bit of a chore, but just keep lookin and you'll find somethin."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 24, 2009)

The kobold cocks his head to one side.
"Guide said find something. Does guide mean not always find what looked for? Sometimes find other things? If Aussir look for strong what Aussir find? Aussir want get strong fast. Aussir want to learn fly and breath. If Aussir look for breath what happen?" The little critter flaps his wings once then stares at the guide.


----------



## GlassEye (May 24, 2009)

*Callistemon Agonistes*

A boy with a shock of unruly black hair who looks to be, perhaps, 14 years old wearing a linen tunic with a thick fur tossed over one arm and an oversized, too heavy pack strapped to his back speaks up for the first time, "Try it and find out.  I'm going to."  He pushes his way through the group of students aided in this by the glares of the large black wolf at his side.  Reaching the guidestone he slaps his hand onto its surface and thinks _Music room, music room._  His head swivels as he looks about then he smiles and pulls away from the stone.  "Oh, my name is Callistemon Agonistes but my friends call me Cal."

Cal turns to Arin.  "How do we get into classes?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 24, 2009)

Jamien frowned at being called a boy but said nothing, keeping his composure even if their guide was annoying him with her sloppy manners. "So then, what else must we know before we set about our own way."

The young knight was in no way anti social, but the sooner he would separate from his appointed guide, the better.


----------



## Jemal (May 25, 2009)

Arin looks down at Aussir "Like the kid said, you'll have ta find out."  She grins up at Cal, winking at him as he glances around and sees the exit that leads to the music room.  "They'll be holdin sign ups for classes back in the auditorium in a week.  First week here's ta get used ta the place.  I guess I'll just show ya ta yer rooms now, soes ya can drop yer stuff off, unless anybody's headin somewhere else?."

She motions to one side then, and starts leading you away from the mall.


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2009)

The human clears his throat before they leave, asking "I can find my way to your crafting area from here, correct? I would be ever so interested in seeing the tools that you have at your disposal here. I'm quite sure they put mine to shame." Zero says, indicating the various implements hanging in various places on his person.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 25, 2009)

*"Ah, that will do."* Keizaan says, nodding.  He'll have to get used to this place.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 26, 2009)

"Yes Aussir would like to go to lair now." He slides off and under his pack wiggling untill it rests between his wings. As the group goes to follow the guide, Aussir skitters over to the younge girl in the group. when he gets next to her he starts to sniff nad poke at her. "Aussir different from rest with Aussir. But Aussir a little the same... Amaya is same as rest but Amaya different at same time... Aussir stops for a moment, pulling his limbs under him and spreads his wings. He jumps straight up and slaps Amaya playfully across the back, his wings fill with air and he floats down. "HA! Aussir and Amaya both different. Aussir and Amaya not like rest off group. Aussir watch Amaya and Amaya watch Aussir. Alright?" The little kobold stares up at Amaya as he follows like a scaly pet.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

"Ummm...sure..." says Amaya, a bit unsure about the kobold. She then quickly continues following their guide.


----------



## GlassEye (May 27, 2009)

Cal sighs and mutters, "I'm not a kid...".  Readjusting the heavy pack on his shoulders he nearly drops the fur cloak.  Finally he gets things situated to his liking and nudged by Nettle, his wolf companion, follows after Arin and the other students.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 27, 2009)

Jamien looked at the wiry boy on his left - dark haired and tanned, and wearing a loose robe that signified his low social standing. He was accompanied by a large, thick furred wolf, and that Jamien liked - he was a dog lover and had several hounds he used to go hunting with when he was growing up in his father's estate.

The young Knight approached the boy and spoke with a lower tone: "Our guide seems to regard us as inept children, even if she herself is not much older. We will have the opportunity to prove ourselves, I am sure. What is your wolf's name?"


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2009)

Cal grins up at the bigger, friendly boy.  "His name is Nettle."  He flushes with apparent embarrassment.  "My sister named him that because he kept chewing nettle leaves when he was a pup then crying about the stings.  I think I would have named him something a bit more... wolfish."  Cal looks askance at the other boy.  "Umm... what's _your_ name?  Sorry if I missed it; there's sooo much to take in here."


----------



## Rathan (May 28, 2009)

N... e...t...t...l...e.. hmm... got it... the rather clumsy priest apprentice uttered softly as he took the companions name down to parchment as he had been doing with most all the rest of the spoken conversations thus far.... "So.. the kobolds name was Assuir right?... and that's Arin... hmmm... I know I'm missing most peoples names but I have trouble walking on it's own.. let alone walking AND writing! Terrance added as he tripped over his own foot and nearly spilled ink all over Arin....


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2009)

"Sorry, didn't catch your name, either," says Cal as he attempts to help steady the young scholar.


----------



## Rathan (May 28, 2009)

"Terrance... Terrance Hawthorne is my name... I'm more of an all around knowledge buff than anything really.. My father set me on the path to learning really and I'm hoping Boccob and this university will lead me down it to the path of true enlightenment... and maybe show me a way to undo this cursed bad habit of tripping over everything as well..." Terrance uttered softly making small talk with his new fellow classmates as they are led to their dorms... "and your name is?" the apprentice priest adds as he jots down the hot points of the short conversation between he and Cal...


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 28, 2009)

... before meeting up with the floor yet again. The little kobold could be heard off to the side.

"Now where be Aussir's bag? Aussir know he had bag... on back." Aussir skitters around Terrence. "There be Aussir's bag. How did bag get under robe guy?" Aussir hastely picks up his bag and moves quickly to the front of the group. "Guide move fast. Some have trouble. Aussir have little dragon legs and wings not work well yet."


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 28, 2009)

The young Knight brushed off his blond hair with a casual gesture and observed the group. The clumsy follower of Boccob seemed well mannered and not of malicious intent. The Kobold that thought itself a Dragon, however, was annoyingly self centered and babbling only about things it was concerned with. 

"My name is Sir Jamien de Chartes, a Knight of the de Chartes family. Pleased to meet you all."


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2009)

"Mine is Callistemon Agonistes but you can call me Cal."  He thrusts one hand out to shake the knight's hand then goes and helps Terrance to his feet.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

"And I am Amaya Sakura Arai," says the young, dark haired woman. "It is a pleasure to meet you all."


----------



## Rathan (May 28, 2009)

Terrance takes the hand up and then re-hearing the Knights name jots it down once more with the correct spelling this time.... "Thanks for the hand... I fear you will be helping me up a lot while here unless I get the hang of my own two feet soon... I'm just not used to carrying so much gear... just wait until I have my armor on... I'm twice as clumsy then.. and ranged weapons?... deary me no... never touch them... I'll end up putting a bolt through my own foot heh... the apprentice priest chuckled softly as he slowed his speech to a quiet halt as he noted he was rambling a bit as they walked...


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 28, 2009)

Jamien smiled, revealing a row of straight, white teeth. "Perhaps you would like to train with me in the use of missile weapons? I am well versed in all manner of tools of war. Also, footwork is the fundamental basics of combat. I would be happy to help you improve."

The Knight than turned to the exotic Amaya - "My lady i have been anxious to hear your voice and know thy name. You are a gem amongst rocks, and i would be honoured to have your favor." The lad bowed slightly as the group hurried along with their guide and gazed in to the girl's almond shaped eyes.


----------



## Theroc (May 28, 2009)

Coravin observed passively, not being one too familiar with people, more an academic.  While he had no desire to be standoffish or rude, he wasn't familiar with how to interact with people he had no direct business with.  He nearly rolled his eyes at the knight's complements, feeling it was a bit early for such lavish praise... but perhaps the woman would think differently.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> The Knight than turned to the exotic Amaya - "My lady i have been anxious to hear your voice and know thy name. You are a gem amongst rocks, and i would be honoured to have your favor." The lad bowed slightly as the group hurried along with their guide and gazed in to the girl's almond shaped eyes.





Amaya smiles beautifully. "Thank you, Sir Knight. Your words are most kind." She laughs pleasantly. "And you have earned my favor."


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 28, 2009)

Jamien smiled and nodded. He wanted to learn more of this girl's homeland, but now was not the time for intimate conversation. He did note a spark in Coravin's eyes however.

Deciding not to presume, Jamien turned his eyes towards the slender magic user. "You seem fairly quiet for one of the Wizardly profession Coravin, at least when magics are not the subject of the discussion."


----------



## Theroc (May 28, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> "You seem fairly quiet for one of the Wizardly profession Coravin, at least when magics are not the subject of the discussion."




"I am not particularly experienced in interaction with those whom I have no direct business with... so I leave the talking to those better suited to conversation and take the opportunity to learn."  Was his reply, as he looked to the others, wondering when they would arrive at their rooms.

"Miss, Arin was it?  YOu never did tell us what the Academy's rules or regulations were... that is a rather important bit of information."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 28, 2009)

"Maybe there is none. Place like this strong get stronger. Weak is punished." The Scaly kobold Grins wickedly at the rest of the group."Or maybe learn from papers." The little creature stumbles as he pulls a ratty pile of partchments from his bag. "Aussir keep papers"

[sblock=reading]...Now, as I'm sure most of you know from the documentation you received as part of your acceptance package, this is a vast place, with many opportunities... principal.[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (May 29, 2009)

ishalleatyourflesh said:


> "Maybe there is none. Place like this strong get stronger. Weak is punished. Or maybe learn from papers.  Aussir keep papers"




"Were that the case, the chances are we'd be have been in some way punished upon arrival, to be oppressed at every ample opportunity and downtrodden much as a lesser demon is subjugated by a greater, and only those who managed to trick their oppressor into oppression by a greater entity would acquire any measure of freedom..."


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2009)

Zero has pulled out his implement from his back and is making modifications to the small metal piece that sticks out the top. He lines it up with his eye, than shakes his head and tinkers some more, silently following the group.


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2009)

"Should be at tha rooms soon." Arin turns a corner as you continue talking, and when Coravin asks about the rules again, she turns but is interupted.

"The Rules are the same as for any civilization.  Don't steal, don't murder, etcetera.  If you do, don't get caught.  But you will get caught.. unless you are very good.  These rules do not exist for any moral or ethical reasons - at least, not here in the school - Merely to keep order.  Our Mister Priscus is very fond of Order.. what little is possible in such an environment as this."  The speaker is a 7' tall ogre, his voice rough but his words well spoken.  "Good day, Arin, I see you got Guide duty."  He grins and extends his gigantic hand to the nearest student "My name is Mr Goran, I am a teacher here.  As to the specifics on rules, we have one big one - Don't pick fights with people in a different class, and if you do pick a fight with someone, try to resolve it in the arena.  Mr Priscus frowns upon having to clean blood out of the hallways and won't repay stupidity with ressurection.  Where there any specific things you were wondering about whether the rules covered or not?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 29, 2009)

Jamien reluctantly placed his mail clad palm in the strong grip of the otherwise eloquent Ogre. "I am Jamien de Chartes, it is a pleasure Mr. Goran. What do you teach here? I should hope to have the opportunity to spar with one of your size."

The boy Knight was of very strong body despite his young age, but somehow he felt that if the Ogre wanted to, he could have crushed his hand to goo. That thought stayed in the lad's head for only a moment, before a more pressing matter made him speak up again.

"Am I to understand that fights and acts of aggression are not uncommon between students of the same age? Must I be on guard as if I was camping on the battlefield?"


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2009)

Amaya simply smiles at the ogre-professor. She was certain that she would see many wild and wonderous things at the school, and she was quite excited about the prospects.


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2009)

The Ogre chuckles at Jamien's comments and question "Only if you make a habit of angering others.  Rash individuals who seek to disrupt things by getting into constant fights don't tend to last long here, but when two students do have a... difference of opinion.. well, those who come here do tend towards competetiveness, and such differences could be solved in a variety of ways - physical altercations being one.  His grip is light as he shakes the knight's hand.  "As to sparring, I'm afraid I'll have to pass - I am a scholar, not a fighter, despite my appearance.  In fact, the class I teach is on overcoming preconceptions and.. how did that man put it.. 'not judging a book by its cover'.  If you wish though, I have a cousin who teaches unarmed combat.  Not a very eloquent fellow(He's only half ogre), but a good teacher nonetheless."


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 29, 2009)

Jamien nodded with a reddened face. He did not expect the Ogre to be a scholar, and now felt like an idiot to assume solely on his appearance and race. "I would be grateful, although it seems that I would need to attend your lectures as well."


----------



## Theroc (May 29, 2009)

"Are the any regulations upon conjurations and summoning?  I tend to do a good bit of that during lulls in my research, examining different traits to see what information I can glean from the planes from such creatures.  Also, are there books in the library which details additional spells for an eager mind to make use of?"

Coravin paced his questions a bit slower this time, taking a small pause after the first to allow the question to filter into the minds of his guide and this teacher.  He smiled faintly at the scene between the Knight and the ogre, the chivalrous knight making himself appear ignorant to the present company.  It was ironic, no?


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 29, 2009)

Aussir looks up at Mr Goran from between his feet."What good scholar be? No strength means no right. Strong best." The kobold pauses and stares at him for a moment. 
[sblock=undercomon]"Mr. Goran talk funny."[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2009)

Amaya shakes her head in wonderment. "Well I for one can't wait to learn what this place has in store for us." She smiles at her newfound friends, and infectious smile that makes those around her smile too. "Think of all that there is to learn here? It will be grand."


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Amaya shakes her head in wonderment. "Well I for one can't wait to learn what this place has in store for us." She smiles at her newfound friends, and infectious smile that makes those around her smile too. "Think of all that there is to learn here? It will be grand."




"Yes indeed-y." Zero says, not looking up from his weapon, "It's nice to be meeting you sir, I am quite excited at the prospect of studying at such an illustrious institution such as this."


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "Yes indeed-y." Zero says, not looking up from his weapon, "It's nice to be meeting you sir, I am quite excited at the prospect of studying at such an illustrious institution such as this."




Amaya is confused when Zero doesn't look up but then seems to be responding to her. "Did you just refer to me as a "sir", or were you speaking to Mr. Goran?" She gives a short laugh.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 29, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Amaya is confused when Zero doesn't look up but then seems to be responding to her. "Did you just refer to me as a "sir", or were you speaking to Mr. Goran?" She gives a short laugh.




Aussir finds quikly finds his self beside Amaya, looking confused on how he got there him self."Why Amaya laugh? Sir re..spect..ful' Aussir stumbles over the word." Way to add..re..sssss. Is not good?" He seems completly uncertine on that just happened.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 30, 2009)

*"I too look forward to improving my skills and knowledge here.  I have heard much from former students in Baldur's Gate.  And it is, uh, nice to meet you, Mister Goran.  I am Keizaan Malzurak,"* the usually-silent, lightly-armored young warrior says, shaking the ogre's hand.  He looks a bit incredulous that an ogre is a scholar, but then, he's never heard of such a thing in Faerûn.


----------



## Rathan (May 30, 2009)

woooww... an intelligent Ogre.. wait till father hears about this... Amazing.. Terrance said aloud but more meant to keep those words in-head then outspoken.... he looked the ogre up and down a moment with astonishment in his eyes as he began writing once more.... "So Mr Goran... if I came to you later.. could you give me a bit of time to jot down some old stories of yours... I'm more than interested to know how one of your race, known for power and vengeance, came to such peaceful and intellectual crossroads... I'm sure it will be a most fascinating story..." the apprentice priest added as he seemed more like a reporter than a student at the moment....


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 30, 2009)

Jamien's interest was peaked. "Keizaan, you are from Faerun? I had hoped to meet others from our fair land. Well apart from Drow of course. You say you hail from Baldur's Gate?"


----------



## Rathan (May 30, 2009)

Terrance looked to Jamien with wide eyes of misunderstanding... "My knightly friend... you misunderstand the drow... it would be for us a bear looking into our society.... misnomers and misunderstanding is exactly why the drow have gotten a bad name.. I'm SURE there are some out there out only to do evil and unjust things... but I have read MANY historical texts about your land here... and some DO include the some good notations on the good some drow have done for your land as well... you should as Mr Goran said... never judge a book by it's cover... not even the darkest of covers..." Terrance uttered softly... why he felt he needed to make this contradiction he was not sure but the knowledge just spilled from his mouth like a fountain and he just felt he needed to share it...


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2009)

"A veritable battleground of learning," says Amaya studies as she listens to the knowledgable young priest speak. 

As Aussir speaks, she looks down at the kobold and smiles. "Don't worry my strange friend. I just found Zero's words humorous. It has been my experience that humor is not a concept that transcends racial boundaries easily."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 30, 2009)

Aussir scratches his head then shrugs"Okay" He then starts to wander through the group, sniffing or proding people and their belongings.
[sblock=draconic]"Humans are strange."[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (May 30, 2009)

ishalleatyourflesh said:


> [sblock=draconic]"Humans are strange."[/sblock]




Coravin laughs lightly, before replying, in the same tongue.

[sblock=Draconic]
Many humans would say the same of Dragons and Kobolds, Aussir...[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2009)

Amaya laughs too, and then speaks in the same language as Aussir and Coravin.

[sblock=Draconic]
"We are all strange to one another...and yet many of us can speak one another's languages."
[/sblock]


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 30, 2009)

Aussir looks to Coravin."Why Coravin bring up kobold? Koblod nasty, stupid thing." Then to he looks at Amaya. "What are lan..gu..a..ges?" He continues with out pausing or giving any indictation of changing languages.
[sblock=undercommon]"Aussir know speak. Not Lan..gu..a..ges."[/sblock] He seems very confused.


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2009)

Amaya laughs again, and winks at Coravin. "Now whatever he said right there, I didn't understand at all."


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Amaya laughs too, and then speaks in the same language as Aussir and Coravin.
> 
> [sblock=Draconic]
> "We are all strange to one another...and yet many of us can speak one another's languages."
> [/sblock]




The human, Zero, says:

[sblock=Draconic]
"Strange is all relative, what is strange on your home might be pure commonplace on mine, but it is interesting that we all can communicate. Maybe that's why we're in the same group?" [/sblock]
barely lifting his gaze from his work.


----------



## Rathan (May 31, 2009)

Terrance looks down to assuir and smiles softly as he offers him a bit of his human trail provisions left over from his trip to the university....

In draconic Terrance speaks..."You know my little friend... we find your kind just as 'weird' as you find us" is all Terrance said and let the kobold think on that a moment...


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 31, 2009)

Aussir talks the offered rations and darts behind Amaya quickly. As he munches on the tidbit he seems to ponder this. After a moment he finishes and licking the crums from his claws he shrugs."Simply not able to understand dragon greatness Aussir guess.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 31, 2009)

*"Indeed, I hail from Faerûn.  Which realm of Faerun do you hail from, Sir Jamien?" *Keizaan replies.  Then, looking to the others, he rasps out *"And why is everyone speaking like this?"* in Draconic.


----------



## Theroc (May 31, 2009)

"Indeed, it seems the language of the Great Serpents is a common tongue for many here..." Coravin replied to the others, smiling faintly.  He had thought that it would be a bit less spoken by the others, but it appeared almost everyone, if not everyone present was versed in it's use.

"As for why we're speaking this way, I believe it was Aussir who started it, so the question is best directed to him."


----------



## GlassEye (May 31, 2009)

Cal follows along, unable to follow the conversation as it shifts between two or three different languages that he doesn't know.  Finally he sighs in a bit of quiet frustration and Nettle responds with a tentative almost questioning wag of the tail.  Cal absent-mindedly ruffles the fur on the wolf's broad shoulders but his attention turns to the human tinkering with some sort of device.  "What is it that you are doing exactly?  What is that thing?  I don't think I caught your name, either..."


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2009)

Goran laughs at the rapid back and forth of the group "You seem to be developing quite a cameraderie, the dean does have a habit of 'accidentally' putting people together.  I think you'll also find that much of the learning you'll do here will come simply from interacting with the other students, learning their ways and your differences.  That is, some believe, where the true learning begins.  Anyways, I'd better answer your questions, I have places to be, and I'm sure you all want to stow whatever you've brought with you before continuing your tour."

Goran turns to Coravin "If you wish to do any long term or potentially dangerous conjurations, you'll need the aproval of one of the Master Conjurers, though anything minor won't be an issue.  There are many wards around the school to prevent unauthorized conjuration, so if you are wondering about anything in specific, just attempt it.  If it doesn't work - well, then you'll know to contact the Masters and ask for their approval.  
The library is.. an interesting place.  I've been here decades and not read a tenth of a percent of what is available.  In fact, I doubt even the librarian himself doesn't know how to find every book.  You could get lost in the stacks for days if you didn't know where to look.  I imagine there are spellbooks in there, but any easily found have likely been taken for use by other students.  No harm in looking, though."

He then turns to Aussir "Ah my little Drake, you have much to learn if you wish to grow like your cousins.  The greater dragons know that strength alone will not keep their scales from becoming some dragonslayers trophy.  They use magic and cunning as well.  They outsmart the slayers, set traps for them, and so forth."

The Ogre smiles widely and bows to the group as he excuses himself

"And if any of you do wish to speak to me further, I'm sure Miss Arin can find you a copy of my schedule." 

"Gawd that guy talks a awful lot don't he?  Gota admit he's smart though.  Well, here we are."  Arin turns a corner and you enter a large circular room which appears to have no ceiling, but the floor around the outside is covered in glowing circles of various sizes.  "This's tha tower, jes step on one'a the glowin disks an say yer name - or tha name o' the person ya wanna visit - an it'll take ya t'the right room.  Rooms'll only open fer their rightful owner or a teacher, so don' even think 'bout breakin inta somebody elses stuff.  Allright, lunchtime soon so's y'all best drop off yer stuff an I can lead ya to the cafeteria."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 31, 2009)

Looking left and right seeing that no on else was moving Aussir shruged and moved forward into one of the circles."Aussir Molik" And waits.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2009)

Amaya pauses a moment to see what happens to the winger kobold.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 1, 2009)

Events seemed to suddenly overwhelm the conversation, and so Jamien had no time to discuss Faerun with the others. Although, he did want to give a piece of his mind to the Cleric - Drow were almost exclusively evil, and only those who had heard the romantic tales of bards and ministrels, were foolish enough to assume everyone of the accursed race is like Drizzt.

The young Knight was reluctant to come in contact with magic - his trip to the school via a Gate spell had cost his father a small fortune, but that did not make it any easier on the lad's stomach.

Now, with a face twisted as if he had eaten something rotten, the Knight stepped in one of the nearby circles, his left hand grasping the hilt of his longsword as if he was walking inside a monster's lair. "Jamien de Chartes", he stated with determination.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2009)

Cal didn't get his answers from the preoccupied human but that was ok; the titan, or rather the _ogre_ as he termed himself, had given him plenty to think about.  And then the arrival at the strange circular room...  Determined not to be left behind Cal steps upon one of the smaller circles (commanding Nettle to follow) and firmly says, "Callistemon."


----------



## Rathan (Jun 1, 2009)

Terrance Hawthorne the apprentice priest utters softly after hop-step-tripping up onto one of the glowing pads in hopes of finding his room..... looked about at the other a little hesitant of the magics of this place and smiled softly knowing that if he was meant to meet his maker here.. it would have already been a done deal.. no need to fear it really.....


----------



## renau1g (Jun 1, 2009)

Unlike the others, Zero quite excitedly hops onto the circled area, smiling and studying the glyphs, nodding his agreement at their construction and design. "Zero, master craftsman" the human says, his new preoccupation being the circle.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2009)

As each of the students steps onto a glowing disk and speaks their name, the disk flies upwards, spiralling around the room.  The speed is not intense though, nor do you feel like you're in danger of falling off, as though some field of force were keeping you on board - and keeping the speed of your passage from ruffling your hair.

As you ascend, you notice ledges every ten feet, ringing the tower.
Each of you has stopped in front of a ledge, five feet deep with an oak door in the center, your name engraved upon it.  The door opens simply on the first attempt and you find your rooms.  The interior is a ten foot cube with a basic but comfortable looking bed; a single dresser; A closet; and a desk, all designed to your body size.

A moment after you enter, an obviously illusory foot tall image of the Dean appears floating above your desk, greeting you by name before adressing you in your home tongue "Welcome to your freshman room, my apologies if the accomodations seem sparse, but we have a rather large student base, and as such assign these temporary quarters to all freshmen.  Once you've been here long enough and proven your capability to continue at this establishment, you will be assigned a full-time, FULL SIZE room which you will be able to decorate to your liking.  Until then, consider this a test of 'making due with what you have'."  The dean smiles and his image fades.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 1, 2009)

Coravin spoke his name nigh last, studying the platforms to attempt to gain a grasp of the magicks employed, failing for the most part.  This did of course reinforced the talent that must have existed in the creators for this place to exist.

Once in his room, Cor smiled at the mention of a test.  He was used to spartan living arrangements from his days with the dwarves.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 1, 2009)

Jamien's stomach was twisted in a knot by the magical travel - he did not feel good if he was not carried by his own two feet, or on the back of his mount.

Having grown in a noble family, Jamien was used to luxury accommodations and spacious chambers. This however, was expected and did not bother him - he had camped with his father below the open sky more than once, and had learned the value of strong will and modesty.

The Knight decided to unpack his belongings and leave some of his extra clothes here, after which he inspected the room thoroughly. After he was done, Jamien decided to head over to the stables and check on Tempest.

[sblock]*Search: Take 20 = 20*[/sblock]


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 1, 2009)

Aussir quickly begins to make the room more to his likeing. He dumps his treasure in the closet, shreads the bed, topples the dresser and flips the desk. He then goes back out to the ledge and steps back on to the circle. He pauses for a moment and the shrugs as he speaks."Down?" This more a question then anything.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 1, 2009)

Well... this is certainly nothing like the entire east wing of father mansion... but if I look for an upside I should note there's MUCH less to trip over I guess.... Terrance would utter with a small smile and a chuckle... quickly he unpacked his many many things placing them neatly away in his room and once done he noted.. even though small... the room did have the 'I'm home' feeling to it... Once situated Terrance would take out his welcome packet and look over several of the maps trying to find the library.. once finding it he steps back on the glowing pad and his mind strikes a moment of clarity.... "University Library" Terrance utters softly hoping the same magics that took him home will take him where he wanted to go....


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2009)

While not exactly use to spartan quarters, Amaya's former mentor in the magical arts had insisted on some denial of creature comforts. Thus, the room wasn't all that disappointing. The young woman quickly unpacks her belongings, and prepares to see what else the school has in store.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 1, 2009)

Zero smiles at the rather quaint conditions of the room, less to distract him from his task, true enough this place wouldn't be much of a shop, but then he was just starting his time here and this place was more than most could even dream of in Sharn. 

Zero will take some time and begin unpacking his beloved crafting tools onto the desk, carefully laying them out in a particular order, although to anyone but him it would appear a haphazard mess.

[sblock=OOC]
What is the expectation around the school for carrying weapons? Just want to know if Zero should leave his gun here. 

P.S. Is there any issue with me calling it an arquebus? I prefer that name...or hand-cannon
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2009)

Cal laughs as he rises gently towards his room and shakes his head in amazement.  _The servants of Astraeus lift the students to sleeping chambers,_ he thinks.

Stepping onto the landing he briefly thinks of Terrance and hopes he doesn't take a tumble here.  It looks to be a long way down...

He gives the room a brief look-over and is momentarily startled when the Dean speaks from his image.  "Sparse?" he mutters.  Cal shrugs: the room is only a little smaller than the shack he shared with his mother and sister though quite a bit smaller than the meadows he normally slept in while herding sheep.  He shrugs out of his heavy pack and drops it to the floor in relief.  _Plenty of time to unpack later._  He settles his quiver and unstrung bow over his shoulder and retrieves his lyre from his pack.  Carrying the lyre under one arm he returns to the lift and stands on it expectantly.  "Umm...  Ground?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2009)

The desk appears unmovable and unbreakable, despite anybody's best efforts to alter it.   Further searching reveals nothing else about the rooms.

Terrance's attempt to reach the library results in a muted beep emanating from the disk, followed by a soft voice "Not accessible from this location."

Cal and Aussir both find their respective commands working, the disk returning them to the floor level where Arin waits, impatiently leaning on a wall and filing her nails.  "So, you boyz hungry, or ya wanna do some explorin on yer own?"

[sblock=ooc]
You can call the gun whatever you like.  If your character spends time reading the documents (Or asks Arin), he'll find that weapons are allowed to be carried, but wielding them in a threatening manner can be grounds for disciplinary action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 1, 2009)

Terrance jots that information down and thinks a moment and smiles having an idea.... query.... please list all accessible commands for this disk please... save for other students names for there rooms." Terrance would utter ready to write them down for future reference....


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2009)

With all the new and splendid things to see and experience Cal hadn't even thought about food.  Now, however, after Arin's mention of food he realizes he is very hungry and his stomach emphasizes the point with a loud rumble.  He grins and looks at the little scaly creature nearby.  "Starved!  I hope there's a kitchen nearby."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 1, 2009)

"Rat on a stick?' Aussir looks bright and hopeful.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2009)

Having unpacked her gear, Amaya moves to use the disk to return to the ground level as well.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 1, 2009)

Zero is satisfied at his unpacking and still carrying his arquebus across his back, the human will return to others, just in time to hear them discussing food. It's only then that he realizes how hungry he was, his stomach growling at him angrily.

"How do you handle meal time in this location? I'd imagine there is quite the variety of tastes arising from the multitude of races here?" Zero asks their guide.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 1, 2009)

Aussir hasn't moved nor changed his expression."Rat on a stick?


----------



## Theroc (Jun 2, 2009)

Coravin deposited his non-essentials and became situated with the room, before stepping back outside... stepping onto the disc, experimenting with command phrases until he got the one that sends him down to the others.

"Food would be much appreciated, it's been a fair stint since I last ate..."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 2, 2009)

Jamien was itching to go see his destrier - the warhorse was well trained, but still quite strong willed and unfriendly to strangers. It seemed everyone else was going to eat however - and since the lad had not brought rations along, he nodded. "Yes a quick snack would do me some good."

He then turned towards the small reptilian creature, with a disgusted look on his face "Rat on a stick?"


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 2, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> He then turned towards the small reptilian creature, with a disgusted look on his face "Rat on a stick?"




Aussir's head swivels sharply towards Jamien and the scaly whip of a tail he has starts to wag. His eyes get bigger if possible."Rat on a stick?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2009)

Cal laughs at the single-mindedness of the little kobold and in a bout of inspiration strums his lyre.

"Behold! I am ferocious,
Despicable, ruthless and fierce,
With talons designed to dismember
And fangs finely fashioned to pierce.
Fearful whispers will surely be thick,
With the deeds this dragon will do,
But I’ll be your friend forever,
If you give me _Rat on a Stick_!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

Amaya arrives in time to hear the words about Rat on a Stick. A look of disgust clouds her features for just a moment or two before she manages to conceal it. "I certainly hope the kitchen has better fare than that."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 2, 2009)

As Cal starts to play Aussir begins to jump around and dance. After the last line he joins in and shouts "WITH KETCHUP!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

Amaya chuckles at Aussir's antics.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 2, 2009)

As Terrance finally gets done interrogating his disk he moves down to the ground level where everyone has gathered... just in time to jot down Cals witty lyric and smiles softly as he loved so much to be able to capture everything interesting he heard on ink and parchment... he watched the little kobold dance and romp softly as he slowly began to sketch Assuir onto the peice of parchment the lyric was written on and titled it "Assuirs Song and Dance".. it was complete now.. lyric and sketch of a little assuir dancing to his hearts content... he then hands the parchment to Assuir...

"You and cans sing it and dance all you want to it my little friend" Terrance said as he smiled to the little kobold...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 2, 2009)

Keizaan is the last to go up to his room, smiling slightly as the disks spin upward with their passengers.  Finally he steps on and speaks his name, a bit dizzied by the ride but amused.  He frowns though upon entering his room.  *"Not as comfortable as I'd have liked.  Smaller than I'm used to......but, well, I'm sure father slept in worse places while he traveled.  And a military camp can't be any better."* he mutters.

Keizaan places most of his gear in the closet for now, removing his armor and weapons except for one throwing axe, but keeping his belt pouches, then heads back to the exit.  *"Uh.......down?  Floor?  Ground?"*

Whenever he gets back to the ground level, Keizaan asks *"Is there time for me to check on my horse?"*


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 3, 2009)

Aussir takes takes the parchment warily and looks at it he turns it one way then the other, lifting his goggles squinting at it, finaly laying it on the ground and running a claw over each word as he sounds it out. When he finishes he gives a sarp bark, the amusment on his face shows that it is probly a laugh. He rolls up the parchment and tucks it behind his head in the goggle band.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

"Well, shall we make our way to the kitchen?"


----------



## Rathan (Jun 3, 2009)

"I sure hope so.... I'm famished.. I could use a bit of roasted pheasant in a cranberry sauce right now I tell you... I hope their food here is good.. there's nothing like well prepared culinary masterpieces!" the hungry priest apprentice uttered softly as he heard his own stomach growl in anticipation of food...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2009)

"Rat on a stick... Right, whatever.  M'kay, lets get goin.  If ya wanna check on yer horse, stables should be..." Arin frowns and looks around as you reach the intersection "Acshuly, I never been there.  Mall's that way if ya wanna ask the stone, then the caf should be easy to find from there.  I'll show everyone else to tha food." She smiles and leads whoever follows to the cafeteria.

Once you arrive, you find the cafeteria to be massive - though not the 'unimaginable hugeness' of the Mall, just regular Palace-massive.  It looks like it could seat a few hundred people at once, and there are perhaps a hundred currently here.  Arin leads you up to one of many stations ringing the exterior walls "Watcha do is just come ta onea these guys here and tell'em your order, We got some totally wicked chefs here, Then ya just go sit down and a servant'll bring tha food to ya soon's it's done.  Ya can come in whenever ya want, there's a couple busy times but generlly ya eat when yer hungry.  Usually the sentients who eat strange stuff're considerate enough t'eat over on that side, so's long as ya stay near this side ya shouldn't loose yer appetite."  She points to the far side where you see a few of the less humanoid races congregating.

[sblock=ooc]
Just need to know who stays with Arin and who splits off.  Please make that clear in your next posts.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 3, 2009)

Terrance rubs his stomach a bit as he takes in the aromas of the caff. He was mighty glad he stuck with Arin this time as he was famished from his long trip on nothing by measly trail rations and of course the long walk and carriage ride..... he steps up to one of the stations along the wall as instructed and orders... "Roasted Pheasant with a light cranberry pinenut sauce please my good chefs.... the all too formal priest says then moves to return to Arin and the rest of the group that stayed with her in the caff.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 3, 2009)

*Cafeteria*

Cal surveys the expanse that is the cafeteria and the numerous beings currently feasting within it.  Nettle's tail thumps on the floor in restrained excitement.  "Over there, huh?" he says to Arin only half-way paying attention to the response.  He shrugs and follows after the seemingly unfazed Terrance.  "Umm...shepherd's pie and, ah... small beer.  Oh, and a bit of meat on the bone for my wolf."  He'll then go have a seat at one of the tables.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

*Cafeteria*

Amaya steps up to order. "Rice with steamed vegetables, and a side of fruit. And a cup of green tea, hot, with a bit of lemon and honey." Her order placed, she moves to join her companions at table.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 3, 2009)

*Cafeteria*

Coravin smiled faintly, and approached the station the others were using to order their foods.

"The rice with steamed vegetables with a side of fruit sounds nice, though for a beverage, I'd prefer plain water..."

And with that, he turned to rejoin the others and await his meal.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 3, 2009)

Jamien was quite used to servants and chefs, so it was no trouble for him to place an order. "Roasted boar or other hunted game if you will. A tankard of dark ale, and a dish of steamed vegetables on the side. Also some cottage cheese, if you have it."

The young knight then looked around, wandering where to sit. He made his way to the table and smiled at the beautiful Amaya, but decided not to intrude with his person just yet. He moved further down and sat next to Cal. "Nettle looks hungry." the boy grinned, as he removed his mail clad gauntlets with relief.l


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 3, 2009)

Cal ruffles the fur on the top of the wolf's head as the wolf sniffs the air.  "Nettle is _always_ hungry.  So, you have a warhorse?  You think you'll be able to fight with him in the arena?"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2009)

Zero will casually walk up behind the others, "I'll have the braised clawfoot, please, roasted over a bed of pilaf and served with a side dark mushrooms" he says casually. He'd acquired a taste for the dinosaurs during a hunt on the Talenta Plains with his friends during the time he was testing out the latest incarnation of the aqruebus.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

"It seems like a lot of work to have chef's that whip up each indivdual's food," says Amaya in a conversational tone. "You'd think they'd just offer a few different meals available each day, to make it easy on the workers."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2009)

"Maybe they use magic.... or better yet, some sorta construct who've they've created to handle the food preperation" Zero replies, his mind beginning to wander about how one can create such wonders


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 3, 2009)

Jamien nodded. "I do have a warhorse, he is a gift from my father, to celebrate my anointment as a Knight. I surely hope i would be allowed to ride Tempest in the Arena, there are few weapons deadlier than a lance striking from a charging destrier. I also used to have hounds back home. Which reminds me, you seem of common birth. What is your trade?"

The conversation regarding food and magic also caught Jamien's interest: "The Wizard that brought me to the academy grounds could conjure a magnificent mansion with servants and food already prepared inside. Surely the creators of this place are just as capable with the arcane arts."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 4, 2009)

"Common?"  Cal rubs his chin thoughtfully in response to Jamien's comments.  "I suppose so.  I guess by trade I am a kitharoidos, ah... musician, you might say.  And I am an initiate into the mysteries of the Old Gods.  But I've been a shepherd and I trained Nettle myself.  And I'm a fair shot with the bow.  You say your father gave you your horse; is he a king?"

Cal's eyes light up as if just blessed with a sudden thought.  He leans back and pokes his head around his companions so that he can call out to their guide.  "Arin?  If you are to continue guiding us after our meal could you show us the arena?  And when do we get to join our first arena battle?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

At Cal's mention of Jamien's father being a king, Amaya's head comes up, and a look of sadness crosses her face. She remains quiet, and the look quickly passes , almost unnoticed.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 4, 2009)

trailing after the group Aussir stares at the chiefs for a moment then takes off his goggles and does his best puppy dog eyes, helped buy the way the light makes his eyes water? "Rat on a stick? Big rat on a stick for Aussir? With ketchup?" After a moment of this he replaces his goggles and scurries after the group. "So what weird food people order?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 4, 2009)

Keizaan heads to the Mall and approaches the center, seeking a way to the stables, to check on his horse and make sure it's taken care of.  Only afterward does he head for the cafeteria.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 4, 2009)

Terrance could not help but chuckle at the lyric he had written down for Assuir and then hearing him order a BIG rat on a stick with ketchup made him fully blow laugh... there was something not quite right with Assuir but Terrance felt oddly at ease with the less than savory creature.... perhaps it was his thrist for knowledge that made him less than weary of the evils and weird things out there on this planet.. but no even the dreaded bloodthristy kobolds really had much effect on him really.. in fact Assuir was nice to have around.. his antics distracted everyone else from Terrance's distinct lack of grace...."come sit over here by me Assuir and we'll wait for our food together" Terrance spoke softly and patted the bench next to where he sat...


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 4, 2009)

The Knight laughed and shook his head, blond locks swinging in fluid motion. "No not at all. My father is a Knight and the head of House de Chartes. He is - the boy paused for a moment - i think he is sixty seventh in line for the throne of our small Barony. And still, we owe allegiance to Amn, so it would be a cold day in the nine hells before I become a prince."

Jamien laughed and shook his head, and then paused for a moment, catching a glimpse of Amaya's reaction. "My lady, you seem interested in the noble houses and regalia of my land. Do you have kings in your homeland? Perhaps you are of noble birth yourself?"

The Knight smiled at Amaya and then grinned at Cal "A shepherd with a pet wolf, how very poetic."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> Jamien laughed and shook his head, and then paused for a moment, catching a glimpse of Amaya's reaction. "My lady, you seem interested in the noble houses and regalia of my land. Do you have kings in your homeland? Perhaps you are of noble birth yourself?"[/COLOR]





Amaya smiles sadly. After taking a moment to compose her thoughts, she speaks. "In my homeland, we have...had an Emperor. He was a kind and wise ruler. But he was recently assassinated during a military coup. It was a great loss for our nation."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 4, 2009)

"Indeed that is not an uncommon turn of events for high nobility. I have studied the history and customs of the ruling class of most of Faerun's nations, your homeland seems to follow the pattern. If it is any consolation, you should know that if the coup has happened once, it can happen again, and the rightful dynasty can come to power once more." 

Jamien clasped his hands before his face, thinking for a moment of his father and the war he had been on for several months already.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 4, 2009)

Cal glances over at the young woman but turns to ruffle Nettle's fur to cover his interest in her story.  _Perhaps, she doesn't wish to speak of it, like I don't wish to speak of my father,_ he thinks.  "A sheep in wolf's clothing, you are," he murmurs as he scratches Nettle behind the ear and Nettle flops to the floor to beg for a belly-rub.

He decides to push his luck a little and so speaks but quietly.  "I hope the rightful heir is off somewhere gathering allies and growing strong in order to overthrow the usurper.  An epic tale _that_ would make."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

Amaya nods. "I certainly hope you are correct, Sir Jamien. For the man that grabbed power is cruel and ruthless." At Cal's words, the girl simply smiles. "The stories say that those behind the coup were quite efficient at exterminating the old Emporer's bloodline. But there is always hope that someone from the dynasty survived."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

"Indeed, and perhaps after your time here you can return to teach the usurper a thing or two about taking what's not his" Zero replies.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 4, 2009)

"Though lets not rush ones feelings about these matters TOO quickly" Terrance added to the conversation as they all sat and waited for food.... "The path to success in matters like these are careful planning and much wise knowledge and experience... we all must be patient to get what we all truly want... the apprentice priest added then hushed as not to interrupt further...


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 4, 2009)

Jamien sighed and looked at the Cleric. "Master Terrance it seems you are quite fond of taking the opposing side in an argument. Perhaps your background as a scholar makes you less fond of extremes, but you should always have doubt in artificial knowledge. Experience is the best way to learn. Like your argument about the Drow earlier - have you ever met one, or traveled to the Underworld of Faerun?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2009)

Keizan makes his way to the mall, and from there follows the stone's directions to the stables.  When he arrives there, what he finds is a menagerie of beasts mundane and magical in various rooms.  Each room has an open doorway, though the young man sees a blue field in each doorway.  As he wanders the area looking at all of the beautiful creatures, he finds himself in front of his horse fairly soon - despite the hugeness of the area.  As he stands there, a dwarven man approachs "Ello there lad, 'an what kin Keeper Kale be doin fer ye t'day?  This be yer magnificent beast?"


In the cafeteria, the group each orders their meals; Arin odering "cheeseburger, Fries and Strawberry Milkshake".. whatever that is.  Afterwards, the students find an open table and sit down, beginning their conversation.  A few minutes later, platters float through the air towards them, carried by unseen servants to be deposited in front of them.  The smells are wonderful (with the exception of the rat), and each meal looks like it was prepared by a master chef.  

"Ya, when we're done eatin I'll show ya t'the arena, ya should be able t'use it tommorow.  So's, I take it mosta you aint never met a drow? Ya wanna?"


----------



## Rathan (Jun 4, 2009)

I fail to see how I haired on the side of downing experience.. I mearly said without it we should not have fleeting hopes of taking on something well out of our means... in summary I meant we should concentrate on getting training and experience in things needed to take on such atrocities at a later date is all... Terrance said fluently and wisely... he was not past putting on his well taught and schooled royal side himself but most usually liked to avoid it seeing as it made him look... arrogant... which he could not back up well in his infancy in training and growth as not only a cleric.. but as a human being as well...


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 4, 2009)

"I haven't ever _heard_ of this 'drow' before today," says Cal as he tosses the meat-bone to Nettle.  Nettle immediately begins gnawing on the bone and Cal, with similarly wolfish manners, tears into his shepherd's pie.  It seems that Cal will be too busy, for a little while at least, to get too deeply involved in conversations.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 4, 2009)

Jamien raised his head quickly and put his fork down. "Meet one? I would surely hope not, unless it is tied to a stake, awaiting the executioner to set it on fire!"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> Jamien raised his head quickly and put his fork down. "Meet one? I would surely hope not, unless it is tied to a stake, awaiting the executioner to set it on fire!"




Arin raises an eyebrow at the mans words "wouldn' suggest turnin 'round then."  Those on the same side of the table as Arin (Opposite from Jamien) Look up to see a dark skinned elf standing up from the next table and turning around, anger in his eyes.

[sblock=ooc]
'he's right behind me isn't he?'
*L* sorry, couldn't resist[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

Amaya smiles at Jamien's misstep, but is glad that the attention is no longer focused on her. She smiles up at the drow and tries to defuse the situation. "Well met friend. Please, have a seat with us."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 5, 2009)

When his Rat appeared Aussir lets off a squeal of joy and leaps across the table. Tackling his rat on a stick he rolls and ends up under the table. From under neath the table smacking and chewing could be heard "NOM NOM NOM!"  Folowed by a belch. "Aussir not hear stories of drow. But meet some. Treat Aussir better then some humans did. Better then Adventurers did. Aussir pauses for a moment. When he continues he sounds sad. [sblock=undercommon] "One drow. One Eye Aussir called. One Eye was barkeep at inn. Some times feed Aussir when adventurers forgot. 'Spilled' beer by door. Adventurers gone then. No one else on floor. One Eye no reason have beer there. One Eye would talk to self on stairs. Aussir learn many new words. Aussir liked One Eye. One Eye left door open one day. Aussir get out. Aussir out side hear One Eye say not seen Aussir. But Aussir know One Eye did. Aussir Miss One Eye. [/sblock] Aussir crawls back on to the bench looking wistful.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 5, 2009)

"Wha...?"  Cal turns to look over one shoulder behind himself and Jamien.  His eyes dart back and forth until he realizes that the drow standing there is, well, the _drow_.  He swallows the bite of pie he had been chewing and smiles at the dark-skinned man.  "Sorry, didn't mean to stare; your people aren't known in my world.  We've got plenty of room here," he says agreeing with Amaya and motioning towards their table.

Aussir's mournful soliloquy catches his attention and even though he doesn't understand the words he grasps the tone.  Cal feels a little guilty he ignored him earlier and also sorry for the creature: the one most different in their group.  He breaks off a chunk of his pie and gives it to Aussir telling the kobold, "Try this.  It's called shepherd's pie.  I like it better than rat, even."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 5, 2009)

"Well they are known in mine!" Jamien revealed a row of white teeth, staring boldly in the Drow's angry eyes. 

"Truth be told I could understand and forgive most of the savage, dimwitted races. Orcs and Goblins can do only so much against their nature. But Drow - slaughtering innocents, sacrificing thier own children to that twisted bitch of the Abyss, ever power hungry and ever the egoistic backstabbers. Drizzt Do'Urden is one of the very few to ever break free of this twisted society and surface untainted from the Underdark. But he is an exception - a fluke, and cannot redeem his kind despite all his effort."
 
Jamien's voice was full of passion and quite intense, the feelings of anger and spite boiling inside him. Only his training as a Knight helped him contain his emotions and the urge to challenge the Dark Elf to a duel. That, and the fact that he could be a teacher.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 5, 2009)

Jamien.. you WILL hold your tongue... I must insist... we ARE guests here and you must remember your manners... yes? Terrance boasted to try and break the tension he could feel building... his eyes looked the young night in the eyes if he is to take them off the drow for a moment... 

He would turn to the drow with parchment and ink pen in hand as he smiles most graciously to their new guest....

"I sincerely apologize for my companions... well... misunderstood behavior... I have read tomes on your kind before but not met your race in person... I must say it is indeed my pleasure...I'm Terrance Hawthorne.. son of Rathan Hawthrone... tis a pleasure to meet you sir...." added as he tried to calm the emotional build-up circumventing the dining table...

[sblock=Diplomacy Checks]
1d20=17 (On Jamien), 1d20=1 (On the Drow...ouch LOL)[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 5, 2009)

Jamien raised an eyebrow to the Cleric's words. "My manners are well in place, master Terrance, and my tongue speaks no lie. I would advise you to watch your tone with me, and do more of your deeply valued research before taking sides. I swear on my honour i am not speaking slander - my words are true. You have read _tomes_ on the Drow, and yet you have missed the fundamental principles of their twisted society?" 

The young Knight faced the Drow yet again, standing up from the bench. "Well, what say you Dark Elf? Am I speaking lies?"
 
[sblock] the Diplomacy check could have had better effect had you not used _hold your tongue_, which sounds more like an Intimidate check to Jamien [/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 5, 2009)

Terrance gave Jamien a sideways glance and nearly a scoul... 

 Did THIS particular drow kill your grandfather?... I sincerely doubt that... I do apologize for my brash word to you Jamien... but I still must insist you cease with the accusations that someone you don't know has malice intent... I do have deep regret that your family member was murdered by a people known for their violence.. but THIS drow has done nothing to you.. I ask not that you change your views.. just keep them to yourself... if you cannot then take leave... this place is about understanding is it not?"


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 5, 2009)

Aussir still appearently lost in his memories mummers. "So judged by race is truth? So there be race that never harmed another. There be race where not one has hurt other? If not does not make all race same? Human hurt Aussir so Aussir judge Jamien by that human? Aussir treat Amaya like Aussir treat Adventurer? Cal? Terrence? Aussir swore hunt Adventurers. Should Aussir start hunt here?." Aussir sniffels, then takes another sniff. Then a longer one, he looks up, sees Cal offering him the pie. A quick move and Aussir snatches the morsel and begins to nibble on it like a rodent. When finished he dives under the table and comes up between Cal and who ever is beside him muscling his way in and curling up on the bench.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2009)

The dark elf holds up a hand to those who try silencing Jamien *"I can speak in my own defense, young ones, and I pray you not to prevent me from doing so."*
He turns his grim eyes to the knight and steps forward.  *"You speak truth by accident.  Surely any people who would do such things as you describe are most certainly barbaric and savage, yes that is truth.  Though they are not nearly as savage as those who would judge all by the actions of some."*  The drow gestures to Aussir *"The little one is far wiser by his words than you.. I know of a world where humans are little more than cannibals who thrive by feasting upon the flesh of the living.  They rape and pillage simply because they can, and are fit only to be slaughtered for the protection of the goodly races.  Were I as prejudiced and hotheaded as some, I would ascribe the same motives and solution to you - Certainly you act no more civilized than the humans of that world."*

He steps forward again, until he is inches from Jamien *"You are a small man from a small world who knows far less than he believes."*


----------



## Rathan (Jun 5, 2009)

Terrance shook his head softly at the bolstering going on between races and pushed his meal to the middle of the bench.... I do believe the ego of some here has given me my fill.... I am no longer hungry... and I do hope you all have a decent rest of the afternoon.. I will take my leave.." the apprentice priest said softly as he drew up from the table his satchel and dismounted the bench he was seated at and moves to exit the caff. From here he turns and heads for the mall and the direction stone...  I wish to find the arena please... I fancy the knowledge of it's significance..." the outwardly irritated cleric murmured....


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 5, 2009)

Keizaan admires a few of the creatures he finds in the stables, and walks quickly past others.  When the dwarf approaches, he replies *"Oh, uh, hail and well met.  I am Keizaan, and yes, that is my horse....."*  He looks at the horse a second time to make sure, stroking the side of the mare's head and neck.

*"She was a gift from my father, purchased for my fifteenth birthday to carry me on my travels and into battle.  Actually, I haven't had many opportunities to practice with Gale, so I'm not a very good horseman.  I take it you're the stablemaster here?  I just came to check on Gale."* he says.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 5, 2009)

Coravin looked on, listening to the exchange before responding.

"It seems everyone has those things that make them tick... but one must remember that any sentient being can change and break free of their forefather's habits... and none are as evil as the creatures from the Outer Planes, known to some as the Abyss..."  He took a bite of food, before regarding Aussir and Amaya.

"You do not want to cross me, Aussir... I've no ill will towards you, but I do not respond well when trifled with."  

To Amaya; "My condolences on your situation, Mi'lady, it sounds most unfortunate.  Perhaps someday I can unleash a small army of planar beings to aid in the recovery of what is rightfully the Heir's."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 5, 2009)

"Hey now, what complaint have you against Aussir?  Has he wronged you?"  Cal is concerned as he hasn't seen any interaction between Aussir and the wizard and wonders what justifies such a statement.  As for Jamien and the drow, well, Jamien made that bed and now would have to lie in it.  There was little else he could do about that.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 5, 2009)

ishalleatyourflesh said:


> Aussir still appearently lost in his memories mummers. "So judged by race is truth? So there be race that never harmed another. There be race where not one has hurt other? If not does not make all race same? Human hurt Aussir so Aussir judge Jamien by that human? Aussir treat Amaya like Aussir treat Adventurer? Cal? Terrence? Aussir swore hunt Adventurers. Should Aussir start hunt here?." Aussir sniffels, then takes another sniff. Then a longer one, he looks up, sees Cal offering him the pie. A quick move and Aussir snatches the morsel and begins to nibble on it like a rodent. When finished he dives under the table and comes up between Cal and who ever is beside him muscling his way in and curling up on the bench.




Coravin blinked at cal.

"Are you not paying attention?  He just asked us whether or not he should start hunting us down...  I have no intention of being anyone's prey, whether or not they've wronged me in the first place.  As long as he does not cross me, I won't cross him.  Was a simple warning against a course of action our dear Jamien here seemed to have inspired in Aussir's head."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 5, 2009)

"I believe you have it wrong," says Cal with a bit of relief.  There was already more than enough tension at the table and he didn't want to see more.  "Aussir was simply suggesting, with eloquence that would invoke envy in a well-trained bard I might add, that one should not judge another by the actions of others of that one's race.  The implied answer to all his questions is: No, you should not be judged by the actions of another.  His personal example was only to illustrate this point.  So...have we peace, my friend?"  Cal smiles in open offering of friendship, if Coravin should choose to accept it.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Amaya focuses on her food, determined not to get involved in the war or words that the other students seem to be engaged in. She simply takes it all in. Her mentor had once told her that there was often wisdom in silence.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 5, 2009)

Jamien shook his head and ran his fingers trough his forehead as if he was tired. "So you are not from Faerun, and yes you are right i have not met Drow from other worlds. Where i come from, you are all bloodthirsty Lolth worshippers. Tell me if you go to the forest and you see a bear, would you stop and ask yourself weather this one in particular is not going to rip your head off? Also, remove yourself from my face, i have no desire to share proximity with you, regardless of your true motives."

The Knight then turned towards Coravin and remarked: "Yes the Outer plains. You do know that Drow truned the demon bitch Lolth in to a Deity? To me worshipping frenzied demons makes them not much better."


----------



## Theroc (Jun 5, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> "I believe you have it wrong, Aussir was simply suggesting, with eloquence that would invoke envy in a well-trained bard I might add, that one should not judge another by the actions of others of that one's race.  The implied answer to all his questions is: No, you should not be judged by the actions of another.  His personal example was only to illustrate this point.  So...have we peace, my friend?"




"Certainly, I was not implying any malice... simply an apparently less friendly than intended warning.  I've no desire to war with those I've recently been introduced too.  Conflict is too distracting from my studies... I'd much rather work with others when it comes to such things."   Coravin smiled faintly, feeling rather awkward with all this social interaction and tension.

"Forgive if my words seem far too short or rude, I'm not particularly suited to charged social environs.  I find it much easier to interact with others when I don't have the encroaching feeling two of those in the discussion are about to come to blows.  Yes... for the large part, the Drow I know of are evil and worship the beings from the outer planes... they sought power, is my theory, and a powerful demon does tend to grant such things... at the price of obediance..."  Coravin smiled and looked to his companions, "That was their mistake.  Had they chosen the path I intend to follow, they'd be capable of bending demons and other creatures to their will, thus bypassing the need for eternal service..."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 5, 2009)

"Aussir confused." Aussir's head peaks over the table. "Aussir just ask question. Aussir not really know world. Aussir only few years old. Not see much of world. Aussir still baby dragon. So confused. Ohhhhhh shiny!" His face furrels like he's squinting behind his goggles then grabs a fork, dives over, across and under the table ending curled up at Amaya's feet.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Amaya moves her feet around the kobold-dragon, so as to avoid kicking him. She smiles as she speaks to him. "Don't worry Aussir. I'm confused too."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2009)

-Stables-
"Aye, that'd be me.  If ye'd like I kin set ye up with some time and space t'ride and practice.  Heck if ye'd like I kin set ye up right now, lessen ye gots someplace else ta be?" The dwarf smiles up at Keizzan, hands on his hips. "Always happy t'help someone get more in touch with th'animals."

-Mall-
Terrance arrives at the mall and makes his way to the stone.  He is accosted repeatedly by the sights and sounds of the place, and the sheltered young man is finding it a bit difficult to take in.
"Ah I've been expecting you.  First time around, looking to find your way, I've just what you need!  A Stick.  A finding stick, to be precise!  Come young one, I've much to show you!"
Terrance turns to see a red-skinned human standing at a stall with sticks of various shapes and sizes scattered about on tables and hanging from pegs.  A wide smile splits the mans face as he motions Terrance towards him.

-Cafeteria-
*"If I see a bear in the forest, I presume it will be a bear - that is to say, UNINTELLIGENT, and incapable of overcoming it's base drives.  You ascribe that same lack of sentience to the Drow, and you will be fatally dissapointed.  And if you have a problem with me, then feel free to remove yourself from my presence, else shut your snobbish mouth before I...*

"DO Nothing."  Arin stands and the crowd gathering to watch the brewing fight turns to see her, eyes filmed white and hair now green as she floats over the table to land beside the two.
"You will do nothing.  These new students are under our protection, and you will not harm them.  You know the rules against inter-class fights, the boy would stand no chance against a second year student...  As you would stand no chance against a third."  Her eyes flash with the implied threat.

She then continues in the language of the drow
[sblock=undercommon]
"Leave the boy and his racism be.  He will either learn or he won't.  It is not your place to impose your own morality upon him.  Now why don't you return to your lunch so we can do likewise."[/sblock]

The drow looks from Arin to Jamien then returns to his table as She turns back and looks at the crowd, which begins to break up.

[sblock=ooc]
Also, any mage types in the cafeteria:
[sblock=spellcraft DC 19] Arin just used a Suggestion spell on the drow while speaking his langauge.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Although she didn't recognize the spell, Amaya knew that one had been cast. She nods her head at Arin. "Nicely done," she says.

*Spellcraft: 10*


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 8, 2009)

"What is Racism? Is it like sarcasm?"Aussir's head pokes up between Amaya and the table. After a slight pause he snatches one of her steamed vegtables and disappears under the table again."YUCK!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Amaya giggles and gives a playful kick at Aussir. "Get out of here, you!"


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 8, 2009)

Aussir scampers away from Amaya's kick and stops by Nettle. Sniffing at the bone the wolf has been gnawing on, he gets what is proble to close to the large canine.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 8, 2009)

"Finding sticks you say?.... but I was told no more than 30 minutes ago that this stone here could get me ANY wheres I want to go by merely thinking.. yes?... so exactly what are your sticks going to do for me that the stone can't? Tell me more about them please... the MORE than skeptical apprentice cleric utters softly seemingly not effected by the mans VERY reddened skin... Terrance might be blue around the gills.. but his parents had taught him at a VERY young age that he would meet all kinds in this world.. and depending on how you treaty them is how useful they may become to you.. 

[sblock=Sense Motive Check]1d20+4=13[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2009)

-Mall-
"Of course it will, but what do you do if you want to find something and you're not at the mall?  Or what if, heaven forbid, you can't find your way here? No sir, someone of such obviously esteemed standing as yourself doesn't need such problems.  Come now, they aren't that expensive and the savings in time and hassle are well worth it, don't you doubt!"  The red-skinned merchant's huge smile never wavers.

[sblock=ooc] He appears genuine. [/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 8, 2009)

Terrance looks one way.... then the other... he still wasn't sure but his juvenile instincts were telling him this guy could be his ticket to getting ahead of everyone else.... his eyes twinkle a bit as he eyes the sticks the man has to offer and then remembers money wasn't allowed to be brought here from home... Well how much are your sticks then my fine rouge colored friend?... I mean I only ask as I have no money I was allowed to bring from home... how would one be permitted to pay for one other than coin-age?" the young man in his vestments asks the red hued 'genuine' man...


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 8, 2009)

Jamien bowed to Arin and took a seat again so that he could finish his meal in peace. "Thank you, lady Arin. I dislike conflict and do not want to be a burden to you or anyone else, but I am adamant on my views. Justification is due for those interested to hear it, but i would assume none of you are. Oh also - the young knight glanced at the spellcaster - It seems that you have changed the way you speak once a situation of some seriousness has arisen."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 8, 2009)

ishalleatyourflesh said:


> Aussir scampers away from Amaya's kick and stops by Nettle. Sniffing at the bone the wolf has been gnawing on, he gets what is proble to close to the large canine.




Nettle's jaws clamp down on the bone and a low rumbling from deep in his throat clearly implies "Not for you!"

Above table Cal doesn't notice Nettle and Aussir.  He's finally able to turn back to his meal and finish it off.  He licks his fingers clean and looks around to see if everyone else is near finished.  Looking over at Arin with new respect he says, "If everyone's done, can we see the arena now?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Amaya rushes to finish her meal, not wanting to miss the tour of the Arena facilities.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 8, 2009)

"Narrow minds tend to crash into their walls much more often than a broadened one..." Coravin muttered softly into his rice, sighing lightly.

"Not even here for a day, and already making enemies... not a wise course of action.  I thought it was a Knight's place to always be polite, even to his mortal enemies?  As for your reasons, I won't pry into them unless you give me the impression it's something relevant to our group, should we choose to work together towards our education here.  I assume that is part of why we're touring mostly as a group?"

He continued eating, his gaze moving to his companions as he did so, hoping he hadn't overly offended the knight, but he never was the most eloquent with words.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 8, 2009)

Jamien raised an eyebrow at the magic user: "You should judge me not, master Wizard, and you should not call me narrow minded as you do not know anything about me. You should also refrain from speaking of the Knight's duties if you are not truly knowledgeable - I have not broken the Code of Honour with my actions or words - everything i have stated is true for Faerun. In fact, if we were in Faerun, slaying a Dark Elf that has come topside would be considered an act of heroics. - the lad pushed his plate away and wiped his lips with a napkin, before continuing. - Still, i have not used foul language or issued threats - it was the Dark Elf who came within striking distance and suggested violence, and then turned tail when a stronger opponet came before him. So far he has stayed true to my presumptions for his kind."

Jamien noticed Assuir and Nettle eying each other in a feral manner and leaned over next to Cal: "I think your wolf may turn our friend there in to a morsel, Cal."

Jamien then put his mail clad gloves once more and checked his sword in the scabbard and the warhammer in the holster on his back. He talked while doing this:

"I am simply defending my position. As i have already said, Drow are evil abominations in my world and my reaction is justified. I am also not a spinless coward and i will not change my views just to avoid the wrath of an adversary."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

"Do not fret overmuch, Jamien," says Amaya. "Dark elves on my world are blackhearted fiends as well." She smiles. "I simply prepared myself for the possibility of meeting all types at this school, good and evil alike."


----------



## Theroc (Jun 8, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> "You should judge me not, master Wizard, and you should not call me narrow minded as you do not know anything about me. You should also refrain from speaking of the Knight's duties if you are not truly knowledgeable - I have not broken the Code of Honour with my actions or words - everything i have stated is true for Faerun. In fact, if we were in Faerun, slaying a Dark Elf that has come topside would be considered an act of heroics. Still, i have not used foul language or issued threats - it was the Dark Elf who came within striking distance and suggested violence, and then turned tail when a stronger opponet came before him. So far he has stayed true to my presumptions for his kind."
> 
> "I am simply defending my position. As i have already said, Drow are evil abominations in my world and my reaction is justified. I am also not a spinless coward and i will not change my views just to avoid the wrath of an adversary."




"You judged that Drow there for the actions of others.  At the very least, I am judging your actions.  Your experiences are obviously not identical across the realms, and beings from other planes may not be as they are in your own.  Judging that Drow based on the actions of others is foolish, especially in a setting of this kind.

I wouldn't say he turned tail so much as reconsidered attacking you due to the school's rules.  Or are you suggesting you yourself would have chosen instead to attack someone against the school rules and a vastly stronger adversary, were you in his shoes?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Amaya stands and places her hands on her hips. She glares at both Jamien and Coravin. "Both of you stop, now. The issue is over, let it lie. We are all going to have to help one another, both in studies and in the arena, in the coming months, and this is just sowing dissent and distrust. So stop it now, because you don't want to see me angry."


----------



## Theroc (Jun 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Both of you stop, now. The issue is over, let it lie. We are all going to have to help one another, both in studies and in the arena, in the coming months, and this is just sowing dissent and distrust. So stop it now, because you don't want to see me angry."




"I'm simply trying to understand why he feels that judging all planar variants of the same species is fine and dandy, when he doesn't know any examples of those alternate specimens.  It's also helping me get to know him better, no?  And if you want us to work together, getting angry with me is counterproductive.  Anger clouds the mind and hampers judgement..."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Amaya's face flashes red as she turns her glare on Coravin. "You strike me as the studious type...so what part of OVER are you failing to understand?" She takes a deep breath to calm herself, and then continues. "Now, I want you both to show that you are good sports, and shake one another's hands. If you truly feel the need to continue this conversation, perhaps you should pick a place that isn't quite so public."


----------



## Theroc (Jun 8, 2009)

Coravin blinked, rather bewildered at how quickly the woman became angry with him, and turned away, so as to cut through some of the tension he so disliked.  He sighed lightly and resigned himself to the ignorance of his compatriots.

"Just because I feel someone is misled does not mean I cannot be civil.   I apologize if I'm being offensive, but I really don't understand this overwhelming concept of prejudice.  It's a very dismaying notion and promotes high amounts of violence and tension... which invariably get in the way of study and peaceful progress.  I'll stop now, and will refrain from speaking in the future unless my opinion is asked for, as it seems my views will offend the remainder here."

Coravin turned towards Jamien and extended his hand as asked, awaiting reciprocation before shaking it.

"There, are we settled?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Amaya nods, and then turns to regard Jamien expectantly.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

Zero just shakes his head at the drama, focuses instead on his food. Nothing to be gained by fighting with people. _"This is why I like my crafting, can't wait until I can make some companions of my own. I thought I left the politics behind in Sharn"_ the artificer thinks to himself as he munches on the food, pausing for a moment to savour the flavour.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 9, 2009)

Jamien blinked at Amaya - he didn't know weather he wanted to kiss those pretty lips of hers or hide from the storm in her eyes. He then turned towards the Wizard: "By all means. I enjoy debating, and you have not offended me. My views are based on my entire life being spent in Faerun and aronud my father and other warrior types. Perhaps with time, i will become wiser and learn to broaden my understanding of the multiverse."

The Knight firmly grasped Coravin's hand and turned towards Amaya: "It is not the first time for me to see a woman that has more sense than three men. In fact, my dearest mother taught me much of my manners. If you think i am lacking now, you should be glad i wasn't entirely tutored by my hot blooded father." the lad grinned and revealed his white teeth.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 9, 2009)

"GRRRRRRRRRRRR, YIPYIPYIP" Aussir shoots out from the table and hides behind Jamien. He pokes his head arounh Jamien's leg."Okay Aussir can take Nettle... Aussir just not want to right now. What talk about?" He looks between those conversing and looks puzzled."Meep?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 9, 2009)

Keizaan thinks for a minute or two, then replies *"I should probably check on the others in my......class?  Study group?  Whatever.  And see if there's anything else I need to do first.  I will return later and perhaps take you up on that offer."*  He waves goodbye and heads off to try finding his way to......the cafeteria?  Yeah, that's where Arin was leaidng the others, he thinks.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Amaya smiles at Jamien, and then at Coravin. "I'm just glad to find that you can both listen to reason." She then turns to look at Arin. "I think there was some talk of you showing us the Arena?"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

Zero's eyes lift up at the mention of the Arena. "Yes, it would be most desirable to see where we are going to test ourselves" he says


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2009)

-Hallways/mall-
Keizaan takes his leave of the dwarf and heads back into the hallways.  Eventually he finds himself entering the mall to overhear a familiar young man(Terrance) speaking with a red-skinned man surrounded by what appear to be stylish sticks - perhaps wands of some sort.

The red-skinned merchant's smile slips for just a moment when Terrance mentions his lack of funding, but returns shortly "Ah, I thought you were fresh off the boat, but not THAT fresh.  Nobody explained the currency 'round here yet, eh?  We use a credit system, info's magically and automatically stored right there in that ring you was issued when you were accepted."  He points the school signet ring Terrance wears.  "Course being new your accounts probly empty, which is a bit of a problem, but nothing we can't handle, eh friend?"  
He smiles and pushes a few sticks aside, leaning his arms on the table "Tell ya what, you look a smart fella so I'll let ya in on a secret - People round here aint into IOU's, but if you're short on creds, there're ways to make do.  You can barter, take up a job like I myself have done plying your trade, or simply trade a favour or other special skill you may have.  SO kid, what's special about you?  Any marketable or useful skills or knowledge that might come in handy?  I might just be persuaded to part with some of my own creds to help a new guy out, provided I get at least a little somethin in return."

-Cafeteria-

"If everyone is finished eating, then of course I will show you to the Arena."  Arin smiles and moves towards the hall, looking to Jamien "Most are too caught up in the change in physical appearance to notice the way we speak... you are more observant than she gave you credit for.  The short answer is that 'Arin' is not one person, but two. We are a composite being: two minds in one body."  She waits for everyone to join before continuing to explain as you make your way through the halls.  

"Over a millenia ago, there was a great cataclysm on our world.  Many races were destroyed, others changed.  In particular, the humans lost their ability to touch the weaves of magic, and my people lost our corporeal form.  We spent centuries unable to touch, feel, or affect anything.  The humans, too, were having troubles - Bereft of the ability to wield magic, they were unable to defend themselves properly, their mighty nations falling one by one.  They held on through sheer force of will and strength of arms for a time, but both of our species were in danger of fading away."

"Eventually our two races worked out a deal.  Our magical power for the ability to.. well, LIVE.  And so a symbiosis was formed between our people, one which has helped us at first to survive and then to prosper, raising our dual race to the top of the food chain, as it were."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

*OOC: So Arin is kinda like a Tok'ra, without the symbiote? *


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 9, 2009)

Jamien looked at the little beast hiding behind his armored legs. "Are you OK Assuir? We were discussing Arin's nature, which turned out to be quite interesting."

Jamien was surprised to hear Arin's most peculiar story. The Knight's world was centered around much more mundane things like strength of arm, doing right and abhorring the Code. The lad stared at the third year student for a moment, before continuing "One must be observant if he is to become a successful Knight. Your change of appearance i attributed to magic, and therefore dismissed it as something i am not knowledgeable about. But the manner of your speech struck me as odd, since it signifies a change in personality. You were either deceiving us from the start, or there was more to it than met the eye... So, what is your name then? And can Arin hear what we are saying? - the Knight swallowed uneasily and lowered his voice - are you a woman as well? If.. if you have genders that is. Also, can you change hosts?"


----------



## Theroc (Jun 9, 2009)

Coravin blinked at Arin's explanation.

"Bereft of... magic?"  The mage suppressed a shudder at the thought.  How could he study the outer planes without his magic!?

"That must truly have been a trial for both your peoples.  Being without physical form is a disadvantage not even the denizens of the outer planes suffer, having their souls made flesh... and to be without magic... well... I cannot even imagine that..."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2009)

Arin nods at Coravins words "From the tales I have heard, it was a most trying time for both our races.  Fortunately, neither of us were born then.  Our species have been joined for centuries now."
  She smiles and giggles a little at Jamiens words "Oh no, WE are Arin.  When the symbiosis occurs, the human and the spirit become a whole, choosing a new identity for themselves, we chose to become 'Arin'.  We have two minds, but share the same experiences unless we choose to sleep and allow the other some privacy for.. intimate occassions.  At the moment we are both awake and observing, and if she chose She could resume control.  The symbiosis is permanent, we will live together until we die together.  And yes, I am female too.  We try to ensure that the two halves have as much in common as possible."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

"Incredible," mutters Amaya, listening to Arin describe her symbiotic relationship.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 9, 2009)

"Absolutely fascinating..." Coravin muttered, extremely curious.  "Does your... symbiosis affect the use of mind altering magics?  Say... a charm spell, or the like?  Two minds means one of you would likely remain unaffected, yes?"


----------



## Rathan (Jun 9, 2009)

Terrance rummages around in his pouches and comes out with a small vial with a red crystalline substance... 

 I can heal extremely well for such a low adept level actually... I can turn and damage undead.... but my exact area of expertise is information.. I write EVERYTHING... well most everything down.. I've gotten so good at it in fact I can write down side conversations around me going on with relative ease... however if this is not to your need or liking DO have about... hmm.. I think it was 50 gold worth of ruby dust here if that might sway your mind for one of your finer sticks pehaps?" as Terrance looks over the mans sticks carefully trying to judge the correct bartering price....

[sblock=Apprise Skill on the 'Sticks']1d20+2=17[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 10, 2009)

Jamien grinned like an idiot at the mention of "intimate occasions". His father would have dismissed Arin as an abomination, but the lad had decided to make his own decisions from now on. "My lady Arin, you are truly a wonder to behold. I am glad to have met you - had i not already set my eyes on another, i would have surely wanted to know more of you."


----------



## Theroc (Jun 10, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> "My lady Arin, you are truly a wonder to behold. I am glad to have met you - had i not already set my eyes on another, i would have surely wanted to know more of you."




"Jamien, you've piqued my curiousity, who tugs your heartstrings?  Someone back home?"  Coravin grinned, curious if the boy had indeed fallen for the woman who was just chastising them, or whether it was someone he left behind to grow stronger.

"I for one, would be fascinated to hear more of Lady Arin and her people, though... perhaps we should pace ourselves on progess on any one subject, and continue our tour.  I should like to see this arena myself, when everyone is ready..."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 10, 2009)

Jamien smiled faintly and shook his head: "Perhaps later we can speak of such matters, In any event, I am full of vigor and ready to face the trials of the Arena myself. Lady Arin, do you think i would be allowed to ride my mount in to combat?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 10, 2009)

Keizaan is curious, and approaches the two, focusing for a moment to view magical auras.  He tries to see if the sticks are actually magical and just how much, wondering if he's trying to scam Terrence.  *"....Why are you trying to barter for fancy sticks....?"* he asks.

[sblock=ooc]Detect Magic spell-like ability through Arcane Attunement.  Spellcraft bonus is +5 for any checks to identify schools of magic etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 10, 2009)

Terrance jumps a bit as he hears a familiar voice and turns his head with a smile to Keizaan... "The red man here said it might be able to give me just the edge I need to excel here at the University... I thought hey... if the man is genuine and I've seen no reason yet that he's not... then why not... any edge I can get with my readily apparent lack of balance would be nice.. right? the apprentice priest utters softly and low to Keizaan there next to him...


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2009)

Cal represses a grin at Jamien's words.  _Of course, Jamien'd not want to comment on who had attracted his eye since she was standing right here..._  Cal can't, however, keep from glancing Amaya's direction briefly.  He looks from Amaya to all the others in their little group.  "We all done yet?" he asks.  It's pretty clear he's excited and ready to see more of the school.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

At Jamien's words about riding his horse in the Arena, Amaya wonders just how large the facility is. But she keeps quiet, for now. If a horse can be ridden in the place, then it much surely be large. She would find out soon enough.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2009)

-Mall-
The red man squints his eyes briefly at Keizaan, but continues smiling "Ah good sir, a pleasure to meet you.  I presume you are another newcomer to our fine school?  Yes, you also have the look of someone who needs a stick!  Oh now don't be skeptical, I can see it in your eyes 'why buy a stick' he says - Why not, I say?  These are no ordinary sticks, they are magically attuned to the school, and will help you find your way.  Very useful if you can't find your way to the mall, or don't have the time!"  He picks up a stick and holds it up.  It appears to be nothing more than a finely carved piece of wood, but Keizaan DOES detects magic emanating from it.  "Each of these has been hand-crafted by myself, the only person in the school - well, aside from the teachers, I'd wager - Who knows the secret!  Now, if you'd be so kind as to wait but a moment, I was just finishing my dealings with this fine young man."  

He turns his gaze back to Terrance "Now before we go settling on a price, I must tell you a few things about the Sticks, don't want you thinking I'm ripping you off!  They don't work _Exactly_ like the mall's guiding stone.  You don't think of where you want to go and know the way.  What you need to do is hold the stick, focus on your destination, and.. just walk.  The stick will guide your subconscious in the right direction.  Now, some students who've been here a while can do the same without a stick, but who wants to wait a year or two to learn that trick, when you can get the same effect right here, right now?"  

He looks at the ruby dust for a few moments, then nods "Gold has different values on different planes, but this amount of dust would be worth a stick.. Hmm, maybe worth a bit more even.  Tell ya what, I'll even give you, say... 10 credits back as change, so your account won't be completely empty.  Do we have a deal?
[sblock=ooc] Terrance really has no frame of reference for these sticks.  You can tell that each stick is finely carved, but without knowing anything about the specific "magic's" involved, you'd appraise the sticks themselves worth no more than a couple gold.
Keizaan detects a minor divination aura emanating from most of the sticks, though some seem slightly more powerful.[/sblock]

-Hallways/Arena-
Arin nods to Coravin's words "It does indeed come in handy against such magics and charms.  I must say it is good to see that the schools standards are not slipping.  You seem a sharp group.  Coravin is right though, you will all have MUCH to learn here, I wouldn't want to overload you with information about myself when there are so many interesting and important things about this place that you can and should be learning."

Her gaze flickers between Amaya and Jamien before returning to meet the others's with a wink, though the two in question seem not to notice.

"The arena is a rather large place, and they will allow pets, mounts, companions, and the like to enter with you.  There are ports from which students can watch and learn from those inside, but the arena itself is enclosed so as to prevent interference or distractions from outside, and to stop projectiles or other harmful effects from inside injuring those watching.  Unfortunately with such a large student base, access to the Arena is restricted to certain times, to keep it fair.  There are rumours that the dean is building a second arena, but for now we have only the one, and we should be there in a few minutes."

She stops talking then and starts giggling.  When she notes your confusion, she waves a hand "Oh it's nothing, my other half was just commenting that I'm better at this than she is.  She can be rather competitive, and is sulking now."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2009)

At Arin's reference to her split nature, or was it combined nature, Cal considers their guide again and with a sudden revelation begins mumbling quietly to himself.  "She's an oracle!"  He stares at Arin in awe.  "Her whole _people_ are oracles!  Who would need the wisdom of oracles if they are _all_ oracles?"  He shakes his head over the incomprehensibility of Arin's world and follows along.  Nettle unwilling to relinquish his bone just yet pads beside the young man and occasionally gives Aussir wary glances.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 10, 2009)

"Fine fine.... it's a deal.... I see no reason I can't use one of these fine sticks... and if it doesn't work like you say it will.. I just go to the dean... consider it my... *and Terrance chuckles because he may be gullible.. but he's not stupid*... money back guarantee... Terrance finishes as he hands the man the vial of ruby dust and holds out his hand for his stick...


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 10, 2009)

Jamien rushed to catch up with Arin, moving with determination and almost a soldier's march. "What can we expect out of the Arena my lady? Any warnings or advice that you could share would be deeply appreciated."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

Amaya walks along quietly with the group, keeping her eyes open for things of interest.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 10, 2009)

Aussir pads along after the group, he tries once to climb on to Jamien's shoulder but finds that he is to large.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 11, 2009)

Keizaan shrugs and drops his concentration on magic-detection. * "If that's what you want to do."*  He walks over to the guide-stone, mutters *"Cafeteria?"* and tries to find his way to the cafeteria from there.  He decides that the sticks, while probably functional, aren't likely worth it and he doesn't bother asking what the stronger ones are for.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> Jamien rushed to catch up with Arin, moving with determination and almost a soldier's march. "What can we expect out of the Arena my lady? Any warnings or advice that you could share would be deeply appreciated."




"Yes, I too would be quite interested in the workings of that place. Is it an illusory-based system, or do the challenges get physically brought here? Is it magic-based, where you summon the challenges in with Conjuration effects?" Zero adds, his interest piqued and the questions coming fast.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

Amaya continues on quietly, but listens to the words of her companions. She was most interested to see how the Arena worked, but didn't want to overwhelm Arin with a bunch of newbie questions.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 11, 2009)

Coravin decided he would save his questions until after Arin had slogged through the questions of the others, if his own questions remained unanswered afterwards.  With that, he listened intently as he followed the group.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 13, 2009)

"Aussir learn Strong soon?" The little kobold dossn't follow the group so much as appears to herd it.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2009)

-Mall/Cafeteria-
Terrance buys his stick and then he and Keizaan make their way to the cafeteria.  As they enter, the place has about a hundred other sentients in it, mostly humanoid.  Off to the far right sit a pair of blue-skinned Ogres with a very wide berth about them, eating what appears to be a whole(Well, mostly) uncooked horse.  Nearby students are trying their best to ignore the pair.

-Arena-
"Don't expect anything.  Or, conversely, expect exactly anything.  They say that the arena is a very powerful, sophisticated illusion, but the damage it is capable of inflicting is very real.  Some people do think that the arena conjures them as some mages are capable of summoning monsters to serve them.  No diviner yet has been able to tell a difference between the constructs within and the real thing.  They radiate no different aura or magic than the creature they appear to be, and are affected by all magics and effects as though they were a native of this plane, unable to be dispelled, unsummoned, or the like.  The only difference between them and the real thing (Assuming they AREN'T real) is the fact that they dissapear completely when slain.  The only one who knows for sure is Dean Priscus, and he refuses to speak on it."

You come through an archway and enter a room a few hundred feet in diameter, with a large dome in the middle.  The dome appears to be translucent from your side, but you note when you look through that the opposite(Interior) of the dome looks like an extending forest.  Inside the dome, three humans are engaged in a battle against an overly large lion with bird wings and a humanoid face. "This is a second year scenario, the creature they face is a sphinx.  You will find that the arena is a very busy place, with students involved in watching, learning, betting, or simply awaiting their turn.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 14, 2009)

Terrance looks about at the Blue Ogres devouring a raw horse and tries to hold down what little of his lunch he was able to eat before the ego match had started before.... Once turning his attention from that he looked for his companions he'd arrived with only to note they were not here in the cafeteria any longer and looked to Keizaan quizzically...

"ummm... I was actually heading to the arena my new red skinned friend?.... May I ask why you've brought me back here to the cafeteria? Terrance askes softly....


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

"Very impressive," says Amaya, watching the combat in the arena through the dome.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 14, 2009)

"Oh!"  Cal looks around wide-eyed soaking in every detail that he can see.  "I expected something more like back home: a grassy amphitheater with cages to hold the opponents until the time of battle.  This is much... _more_."  He grins crookedly at his own provincialism.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 15, 2009)

"Quite spectacular! I am sure that even simply by observing, one could learn new techniques. Does the arena have any limitations? Such as number of opponents or participants? Or the strength of the opponent? I wish my father were here, he would immediately set out and test his mettle against a Dragon!"

Jamien's eyes were gleaming, he now resembled a boy that had just got his first wooden sword - eager, and totally uninterested by anything else. Except Amaya of course.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 15, 2009)

_(OOC: Keizaan has dark tan skin....like some African-Americans)_

Keizaan shrugs.  *"I don't know.  I thought the others would be here.  May as well look for them elsewhere, I suppose.  I....don't think I feel especially hungry right now,"* he says, looking away from the ogres.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 15, 2009)

Coravin observed, intrigued by the arena.  To an extent at any rate.  The architecture required to support such a large structure is phenomenal.

"Was this architectural wonder aided by magic, or did masons accomplish this through mundane means?"


----------



## Rathan (Jun 15, 2009)

Well... I was heading the the arena.. and I do believe some of our trope were looking forward to checking it out... maybe we should start looking there? Terrance said as he looked about one last time to see anyone he might know to confirm where his companions surely had gone...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

"This really does look exciting. I can't wait for a chance to try this Arena out." Amaya smiles, apparently quite excited about the prospect of trying her skill against this challenge.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 15, 2009)

"This is spectacular indeed, I cannot wait until I can observe some scenarios in which students face the pinnacle of craftsmanship, golems. They are my favourite creatures in creation, well I guess not creatures really, more like animated humanoids (in most cases)..." Zero continues on with his ramblings, discussing the effects of various components on the final results of the golem and the difficulty in getting the components.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2009)

-cafeteria-
Terrance sees no familiar faces in the cafeteria.  Even the drow who'd argued with Jamien seems to have finished his lunch and left, leaving an entirely new crowd.  After a few moments looking around, he and Keizaan head out looking for the Arena. 
(OOC: Do you ask directions, retrace your steps to the mall, or trust in the stick?)

-Arena-
"The arena was constructed by the dean.  I can only assume he used magic.  The dome itself is a construct of force and illusion, and works like a two-way mirror.  It keeps those outside safe from what is within, and keeps those within from being distracted by the outside."  Arin walks around the dome and points to a large pair of doors in front of which is a tall robed man.
"That is the keeper of the arena, he is the only person aside from the dean who can open these doors from the outside, and is responsible for keeping the participants from dieing if they overestimate themselves inside."  Arin spends the next few minutes explaining some of the workings of the arena as the group inside finishes off the sphinx.

[sblock=ooc] Arin essentially relates the info I gave in the first OOC post about the 'training room' AKA Arena.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

"So, when can we take our first crack at it," asks Amaya excitedly.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 16, 2009)

Terrance sees no real reason not to try the stick out... this time seems as good as any as he pulls his stick from his belt and holds it in his hand and concentrates on the arena.... the utters the words  guide me to the arena... please?" he says and hopes his ruby dust was well spent....


----------



## Theroc (Jun 16, 2009)

Coravin smiled faintly.

"I should very much like to one day learn how the Dean accomplished such a feat, though I am not certain my lifetime would be sufficient to acquire the requisite knowledge and power..."

With Amaya's question, Coravin could hardly suppress a chuckle.

"It seems many of us are eager to take a turn within this architectural wonder..."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 16, 2009)

"Aussir want learn strong! Aussir want learn strong!" The little kobold dances around the group.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2009)

-Cafeteria/hallways-
Terrance concentrates on the stick for a couple minutes before remembering that he has to walk with it.  Concentrating on the arena, he heads off into the hallways, Keizaan following(?).

-Arena-
"If you want in, all you need to do is sign up with the keeper over there, either as a team or alone.  They allow up to five people to sign up together for a single entry."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

At Arin's words, Amaya turns to the others. "Do you want to sign up? We should try it out."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2009)

"Aye, there's nothing more that I'd like to try than my hand at this thing" Zero replies, taking out his firearm and a small rag, polishing the surface.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 18, 2009)

Cal shuffles in excitement at the prospect of signing up for his first arena battle.  Nettle mirrors the boy with energetic tail-wagging that thumps anyone standing near the wolf.  "I'm up for it!"  Cal looks at the other students surrounding him, does a quick count, and frowns.  "There's six of us.  A maximum of five can fight in a group.  So, two groups..."  He goes silent, mentally configuring groups.  He frowns again.  "So, whaddaya think?"


----------



## Theroc (Jun 18, 2009)

"Unfortunate that our entire group cannot participate.  Now we must decide who works directly with whom in the arena.  I personally am not a very physical combatant, if anyone did not notice... I summon beings from other Planes to do my physical fighting in my stead.  My recommendation is that we determine one another's strengths and weaknesses, and try to get two groups with complimenting composition..."

Coravin pondered.  He had little actual field experience, save summoning a few infernal creatures to terrify pickpockets during his life.  Actual combat is not something he's familiar with.  The man began thinking on his readied spells, and how they would aid him when it came to confrontation.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 18, 2009)

Jamien's chainmail rattled as he shuffled around to make sure it's on tightly enough, and the arming doublet below did not impair his movements. "I am best used when protecting frail allies. Although i can also hold my own and enter by myself. I think we should go in asa team of myself, the Wizard and the young Dragon, yes?"

The Knight preferred he rode his mount in combat, but for his first try he decided not to slow the group down.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 18, 2009)

Terrance stumbled a bit as he let his new stick guide him to the arena... or so he hoped.... his moments were guided by the new device he'd purchased and hoped his companions were not to far ahead of him....


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 19, 2009)

Aussir starts to shout excitedly.[sblock=undercommon]"AUSSIR EAT FACE! AUSSIR EAT FACE!"[/sblock] The exited kobold jumps up and down in the air his wings flapping. When he notices the rest of the group watching him he settles down and sheepishly clears his throat before continuing hesitantly."What Aussir mean to say is Aussir takes ...off..ens..ive roll in combat. Aussir goes out and ... eng...ages... en..e...my com..bat..ants in close...range ... melee."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 19, 2009)

Keizaan follows Terrence silently, saying only *"I hope for your sake that silly stick is worth what you paid for it."*


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 19, 2009)

Cal is surprised at Aussir's outburst (though even this early in their friendship he probably shouldn't be) and doesn't understand the kobold until he switches to common.  "Ah, yes.  So, Aussir can fight, and it seems fairly obvious that Jamien can fight.  Nettle can hold his own but I'm not sure how he'll handle the arena.  I prefer the bow but I've got a bit of magic to use, too."  Cal gazes at Zero and then points at the man's arquebus.  "What is that thing?  A club?  So do you fight in the front line?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 22, 2009)

As the students deliberate over who should go in which group, There is an *OOF* as Terrance walks out of a nearby hallway and trips over the over-excited Aussir.  As he picks himself up, he and Keizaan get their first glimpse of the massive dome that is the Arena, the same trio that the others had seen earlier currently inside a dark dungeon corridor, navigating their way across a slippery log set above a very deep pit.


----------



## Andor (Jun 22, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> "... and the young Dragon, yes?"




A tall young man, wearing a jerkin of scaley green leather studded with some sort of teeth, walking past on the outskirts of another tour group pauses in mid stride as he overhears these words. He takes a startled look around and grins as he sees the capering Aussir. "Ahh that's what you meant. I see. [draconic]_Greetings little brother of the Great Wyrms. I had not anticpated seeing any of the scaled folk here._[/draconic]" he says with a formal little bow to the winged Kobold. Speaking more generally he continues "In fact I just got into a bit of a row with those prats in my tour group. Seems they didn't care for the _Sleestak_ err... (lizardfolk if you don't happen to speak Dragon) and I wouldn't have any of it. Can you imagine the cheek? Why the Blue Scale tribe are some of my fathers most loyal warriors."


----------



## Rathan (Jun 22, 2009)

"oh... I'm so sorry Assuir... that was your poor foot..... oh... that couldn't have felt good.. my deepest apologies my little scaled friend... I owe you one.... Terrance said as his apologetic tone was deeply sincere.... he HATED being inept with his own two feet and vowed that must change soon.. as Terrance turned and looked up and into the dome before he his jaw dropped low.... his amazement was profound to say the least... By Boccob... this magnificent spectacle of modern magics is out of this world.... simply breathtaking..... I MUST enter this magical wonder and see for myself how challenging it really is..... anyone with me?" Terrance said as he put away his path finding stick not even bothering to notice that it ACTUALLY lead him where it was supposed to..... he was too busy oogling the battle dome....


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 22, 2009)

Terrance's fumbling arrival with the quiet Keizaan and the arrival of the new warrior seems fortuitous to Cal.  "Welcome, then, warrior."  He nods a welcome to the young man who seems quite formidable in his scaly jerkin.  "We were just discussing splitting into two groups and signing up for our first excursion into the arena.  My name is Calistemon Agonistes but I find 'Cal' an acceptable and pronounceable substitute."  Cal grins.  "As you can see, we have no problem with the scalyfolk in our group."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 23, 2009)

Jamien smiled and greeted the newcomers: "Master Terrance, I am glad you have rejoined our group. And you Sir, i can see by your manner that you have been trained as a Knight. I am Sir Jamien de Chartes, pleased to meet you. Although i did not hear your name."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 23, 2009)

Keizaan sighs, and waits for Terrence to untangle himself from Aussir before he steps into the Arena.  *"Woah...."* he mutters, marveling at the place.  *"So this is where I'll have my combat training......I'm anxious to see just how realistic, and dangerous, it really is....."*


----------



## Andor (Jun 23, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> "I am Sir Jamien de Chartes, pleased to meet you. Although i did not hear your name."




"Because I did not give it. Pleased to meet you Sir Jamien, Cal. I am Sir Lionel of the Viridian Order, Prince Wyrmhill." He shakes hands in greetings with all who reciprocate. 

"As for the arena I'm quite eager to give it a go myself. What an opportunity to test oneself! And with none of the trials of real campaigning. My master would think me quite spoilt."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 23, 2009)

"We are told that the dangers inside are quite real - to the point of warranting resurrective magics when a group bites off more than they can chew." Jamien shook the other Knight's hand with a firm grip and eyed his equipment with curiosity.


----------



## Andor (Jun 23, 2009)

"Ha! I did not mean the trials of combat Sir Jamien. I meant sleeping in the mud and dining, if lucky, on swamp rat and swill. If you are a knight then surely you served a master knight as a squire? Did you never follow him on campaign?"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2009)

"Oh, I would certainly enjoy seeing the effects of curative magic within the confines of what is perhaps a grand illusory effect with quasi-real creatures and beasts running around. I wonder if elemental properties are the same inside as they are on the Material Plane, although I suppose that begs the question of the what effects those elemental properties have here in the school and whether those transfer across the boundaries into the training ground...." Zero says, continuign to discuss planar effects and how they differ across the contiguous planes


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

Amaya remains quiet as the others chat, watching the group of students in the Arena below.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 24, 2009)

Andor said:


> "Ahh that's what you meant. I see. [draconic]_Greetings little brother of the Great Wyrms. I had not anticpated seeing any of the scaled folk here._[/draconic]"




Aussir pulls him self out from under Terrence. "HA! Someone who see Aussir Great being."[sblock=draconic]"Bow down before Aussir Baby White Dragon. Good Aussir pleased, tall scaled one can keep shinies for now! Oh Shiny!"[/sblock] Aussir goes bounding off after something glittering on the other side of the group.



Andor said:


> "Ha! I did not mean the trials of combat Sir Jamien. I meant sleeping in the mud and dining, if lucky, on swamp rat and swill. If you are a knight then surely you served a master knight as a squire? Did you never follow him on campaign?"




Aussir playing with something hanging from someones clothing, speakes out."Swamp rat good. Aussir liked rat here but a little wet. Aussir likes better when frozen. If can't have then short time in fire to make brown. Maybe some good smelling leaves. stuff mushroom in mouth..." Aussir starts to mumble to him self different ways to prepare rat.


----------



## Andor (Jun 24, 2009)

ishalleatyourflesh said:


> [sblock=draconic]"Bow down before Aussir Baby White Dragon. Good Aussir pleased, tall scaled one can keep shinies for now! Oh Shiny!"[/sblock] Aussir goes bounding off after something glittering on the other side of the group.




Lionel tries, and fails to keep a straight face then guffaws good naturedly. [sblock=Draconic] "Baby White Dragon <Ha!> is very generous. I know how fond of shinies they can be."[/sblock]



ishalleatyourflesh said:


> Aussir playing with something hanging from someones clothing, speakes out."Swamp rat good. Aussir liked rat here but a little wet. Aussir likes better when frozen. If can't have then short time in fire to make brown. Maybe some good smelling leaves. stuff mushroom in mouth..." Aussir starts to mumble to him self different ways to prepare rat.




"Swamp rat _is_ much better than nothing at all I must say. Can't allow as I've every had one frozen, but stuffed with mushrooms and roasted actually sounds appetizing."


----------



## Theroc (Jun 24, 2009)

Coravin observed quietly himself for the most part, accepting Lionel's handshake, introducing himself as well.

"Coravin Moonshadow... As I have not heard your name, any prestige I may have held back in my home plane would be irrelevant.  Suffice it to say, the lesser denizens of the Planes serve my beck and call, defending me and those I ally with against anything that stands against us.  It is good to see another Protector among us.  The more to keep the denizens of the chambers from those of a less... physical mien, the better..."


----------



## Rathan (Jun 24, 2009)

Terrance looks down on Assuir and shakes his head softly fluently understanding his native tongue..... 

[sblock=Draconic]Assuir should not be so power-minded... Assuir should take everyone here and use them to his advantage... make friends little dragon.. not enemies....[/sblock]

Terrance looks back up to Lionel and bow's slightly to the man in green leather....

[sblock=Draconic]I see you understand the native tongue of the dragon as well... I am Terrance.. seeker of Knowledge and priest of Boccob....[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 24, 2009)

Cal sighs.  This chattering in a language he doesn't understand is growing tiresome to him; he's going to have to learn it just to know what his classmates are talking about all the time.  "Anyway...the arena.  Let's see.  For our first outing how about: Jamien, Amaya, Aussir and Terrance in one group and Lionel, Keizaan, Coravin, and myself in the other.  How's that sound to everyone?"  He looks around the group for agreement.  "Of course, this isn't a permanent grouping, you know."


----------



## Andor (Jun 24, 2009)

Lionel shakes hands or smiles greetings all around. He doesn't seem to react to Coravin's admission of summoning but grimaces slightly when he hears Terrence is a priest, however he hides it well. Bluff = 20

"Sounds like ripping good fun. I do wonder what the wait is though. I only wore my camp gear for the tour and would need to fetch my arms from my room before giving it a go in the dome."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 24, 2009)

Jamien nodded and replied: "Indeed i have been a page since my chldhood, and later on a squire. I have followed my father in battle and when he was chasing outlaws, but much to my dismay he deemed me not hardened enough to accompany him in the current war, hence my comming to this academy."

The Knight was reluctant to admit his father's lack of beleif in his abilities, but what was true was true regardless of weather he liked it or not. "Cal your plan seems good, although master Terrance is the only healer i beleive? If the others do not object, i shall go and seek out the arena master."


----------



## Rathan (Jun 24, 2009)

[sblock=sense motive check]1d20+4=21[/sblock]

Terrance looks over Lionel's face as he grimace slightly as his own mention of being a priest..... he wondered inwardly why that would make a man make a face such as he just did and shook his head softly as if removing the thought from his head..... he refused to judge his companions so early on.... maybe he just isn't into religion.... perhaps he had a bad experience with a priest in his past.... far be it for Terrance to judge a man just because he made a face about the word priest.... he could just have gas for all he knew.... he smiled as Cal was able to change Terrance's train of thought and nodded..

"Sounds fine to me Cal... as long as Assuir stays away from my feet!


----------



## Theroc (Jun 24, 2009)

[sblock=Sense Motive Check]1d20+1=20
[/sblock]

Coravin too, noted the face, but said nothing.  It was merely something to note, and see whether it was a fluke, or if there was a legitimate issue with Terrance's life choices.  Either way, there was no reason to be overly wary of Lionel, after all, he seemed friendly enough.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Amaya sets her hand on Jamien's forearm and smiles. "I think that plan sounds great. Please seek out the arena master and sign us up, Jamien."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 24, 2009)

Jamien grinned like an idiot and his ears slightly reddened with blush. "Er, well sure! I... uh. I'll go do that!" He then went over and knocked on the door, still smiling. Amaya's eyes were so enchanting he had entirely dismissed the tension around the others.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Amaya simply smiles as Jamien rushes off to speak to the arena master.


----------



## Andor (Jun 25, 2009)

Lionel watches Jamien rush off with evident amusment. "And who are you my dear, who so flusters our good Sir Jamien?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

"My name is Amaya," says the beautiful, exotic looking woman to Lionel, offering him her hand.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 25, 2009)

*".....Keizaan Malzurak of Baldur's Gate.  Well met and all that, I guess,"* the brawny, dusky-skinned fellow with the red vest and red cloak says awkwardly, addressing the stranger.  He offers a brief salute instead of a handshake.


----------



## Andor (Jun 25, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "My name is Amaya," says the beautiful, exotic looking woman to Lionel, offering him her hand.




Lionel gently takes her hand in his large one and kisses the back of it. "Charmed." he says with a smile. Then he releases it and raises a knuckle to his eye in an informal return of Keizaan's salute. "Well met." 

He drops his hand and gazes thoughtfully on Jamien's retreating back. "I don't suppose there is any sense in rushing off to m'room to fetch my arms until he returns. Like as not the Arena is booked for days what with all the new ones like us eager to test their mettle."


----------



## Theroc (Jun 25, 2009)

Coravin smiled faintly at Jamien's eagerness to do as Amaya said, and at Lionel's question.

"It appears as if we'll be getting a chance to participate in a short while, so getting your equipment would be advisable..."  He turned to Amaya, smirking amusedly.  "It seems fairly apparent who has Jamien's eye, no?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

Amaya merely smiles coyly at Coravin's remark.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 25, 2009)

If it was any more apparent I'd trip over it as I surely do everything else clearly visible in front of me... the apprentice priest spoke with a light hearted chuckle to his obvious dexterous flaw.....


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 25, 2009)

"What every one talk about? Aussir not under stand. Jamien has both eye. Does Jamien have nother eye? Is eye missing? Aussir could help find eye." The little kobold coils him self around Amaya's foot as he asks questions.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 25, 2009)

Terrance chuckles and in the little dragons own primitive language he puts it in terms he'll understand....

[sblock=Draconic]Jamien wishes to make Amaya his mate and thus will do anything she says to get into what little clothing the exotic woman wears.....[/sblock] Terrance says to Assuir knowing some will understand.. some won't and it's MUCH better this way.... but then again no one ever said Terrance wasn't a blunt young man...... for 15 years old.. he was a VERY wise and knowing individual......


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2009)

"What language is that?" blurts Cal.  "I _really_ need to learn it."


----------



## Theroc (Jun 25, 2009)

Coravin merely laughed, almost raucausly for his non-robust frame at Terrance's blunt description, responding in kind.

"I'm not certain it's wise to say such things, even in this tongue... for most of us can speak it... and it's still a somewhat private matter, as Jamien may not wish to share just yet..."

Turning to smile at Cal, Coravin answered his question in the common speech.

"The tongue you're asking about is the speech of the Great Reptiles, the Dragons.  It seems it's more common knowledge on other planes than it is on mine..."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 26, 2009)

Aussir holds his head at that angle that has come to be his default when he is trying to figure something out "Why Jamien want that? Mating between..." Aussir's voice begins to trail off. It seems that for once the little critter finally unders stands something.  "So thats what different bout Amaya. But still why into clothes? Mating done.... OOOooooooohhhhh!." Aussir looks up at Amaya.  "Amaya no worry. Attention not welcome then Aussir solve. Attention welcome then Aussir solve other way."


----------



## Andor (Jun 26, 2009)

Lionel laughs heartily. "It seems you're gathering quite the collection of followers fair Amaya." He turns to Coravin. "Knowledge of _the true tongue_ is rare where you come from? How bizarre. Truely I have much to learn of other worlds. Where I come from no nobleman could survive in ignorance of  _the true tongue_."

OCC: Italics indicate draconic.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 26, 2009)

In response to Lionel, Coravin responds easily.

"In my home plane, what you call the 'True Tongue' is known primarily by scholars and those who are directly connected with the Great Wyrms..."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2009)

Arin chuckles at the exchange at poor Jamiens expense, even smacking Terrance playfully on the shoulder when he makes his blunt statement, and bursting into full laughter at Aussir's speech.  Once she has control again, she shakes her head and adresses the issues of the Arena again Back to the point.. When new students come in the older ones usually try to keep the schedule fairly clear for a day or two to give all of you new bloods a chance to try it out.  The group in there right now was probably taking advantage of the lull between arrivals.  Besides, I'm on pretty good terms with the Keeper, so... Excuse me a moment." Arin winks to the group and moves to follow Jamien.  As an afterthought, she stops and puts a hand on Cal's shoulder "And if you wish to learn the language, there are several Linguistic classes I can help you sign up for later."

As Jamien approaches the door, the robed man glides forward, greeting him telepathically - It is not in words, but Jamien understands perfectly - the Keeper wants to know his purpose here.  Once Jamien tells him of their intention to join up, the Keeper holds a hand over a nearby podium, upon which rests a large book.  His cowled head turns to regard Jamien, who understands that he wishes to know who will be participating.  Jamien also receives a few mental images.  In his mind he sees first a barren plains, and pack of vicious looking wolves; then a road through the woods, with green-skinned forms hiding in the trees; a dark dungeon filled with spiders, and finally a vision of an open arena, surrounded by specators, with two armed men waiting to do battle.  

Before Jamien can respond, Arin's hand is on his shoulder "He wants you to pick a different starting encounter for each team.  Any further encounters you have in the same session will be chosen by the Keeper."  She looks at the Keeper for a moment, and the knight can sense a telepathic raport between them.  "And he's willing to squeeze the teams in within the next hour."  She smiles warmly at the Keeper, who nods then turns back to Jamien for his response.

[sblock=ooc]
I need Jamien to state, for the record, which members are in which team, and what starting encounter each team will be facing.  Also, which team goes first (Apologies but I will only be running a single 'fight scene' at a time... unti the second arena is finished.  The rest of you will have to continue with the (Awesome, btw) roleplaying while you watch/wait.
[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Jun 26, 2009)

Theroc said:


> "In my home plane, what you call the 'True Tongue' is known primarily by scholars and those who are directly connected with the Great Wyrms..."




Lionel looks thoughtful. "I suppose that's true of my world as well, although any who have buisiness with the _Sleestak_ or the other scaled folk also need it. But ... The Great Wyrms of your world must be a less meddlesome lot than in mine if the Nobles can live without 'direct connections' to them."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2009)

"There are a lot of things I'd like to learn," says Cal to Arin before she takes off after Jamien, "but if I can fit it into my schedule I will.  And I thank you for your help."

He turns back to the others in his group.  "This _True Tongue_," says Cal trying to wrap his own tongue around the word as Lionel has said it, "isn't known in my world.  Or, at least, I've never heard of it.  We have a myriad of tongues spoken by mankind but the most prevalent non-human tongue is that spoken by the satyrs and dryads.  I've never seen a dragon, either; Aussir is the first."


----------



## Theroc (Jun 26, 2009)

Andor said:


> "I suppose that's true of my world as well, although any who have buisiness with the _Sleestak_ or the other scaled folk also need it. But ... The Great Wyrms of your world must be a less meddlesome lot than in mine if the Nobles can live without 'direct connections' to them."




"The only nobles in my world who have dealings with dragons are those who directly seek them out... and those that do must be very careful which dragons they choose to deal with.  Most of the Great Wyrms want little to do with mortal affairs, save their material wealth, so tribute is almost required to speak with them.  However, some are somewhat benevolent and become patrons of nobles, granting boons on occasions is they follow dictates laid down by the Wyrm.  Granted, it's generally dangerous to have dealings with the Wyrms, because if you don't do as asked, they will simply find you and destroy everything around you... and once news gets around of it, you won't be welcome in any towns... for fear or retribution from the Wyrm."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 26, 2009)

Jamien was a bit overwhelmed by the telepathy but kept his composure. "So it has become my responsibility to choose the trials for my comrades." the boy said with a stern voice.

He didn't know how to proceed so he just improvied - he imagined the two groups separately, standing apart from each other. Himself, Amaya, Aussir and Terrance on one side and Lionel, Keizaan, Coravin, and Cal on the other.

For his own group the Knight chose the wooded region with what seemed to be Goblins or Orcs lurking in the bushes - a worthy cause to exterminate such vile creatures, and one he had taken part in alongside his father.

For the other group, he chose the wolves on the wide field, partly because of Cal and Nettle, whom he though would feel right at home there. He liked the young shepherd, even if he was just a commoner of no noble blood.


----------



## Andor (Jun 26, 2009)

"Fascinating. That's not how things work on my world, or at least my corner of it. The dragon are powers in their own rights like Vertimanrothax the Deathwind who heads my order. Few bother with having their own kingdoms however, it's just not how their ambitions run. At any rate there are a lot more Kingdoms than their are Wyrms strong enough to hold one. And if someone irks one of our dragons the Wyrm usually just eats them. Unless they get _really_ mad. Then it can get a tad unpleasant."


----------



## Rathan (Jun 29, 2009)

Terrance grins and gives Arin a shrug of false innocence as he chuckles softly... his eyes then fall onto Jamien and how his dealings with the arena Keeper was going.. and which team he would be assigned to.... he was not sure if this would be up to the keepers digression or Jamiens.... either way however he hoped he could be of some help in either situation....


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 29, 2009)

"No worry. To big for Aussir to eat." Aussir pauses for a second looks Lionel over. "At moment. Maybe when Aussir bigger..."


----------



## Andor (Jul 1, 2009)

ishalleatyourflesh said:


> "No worry. To big for Aussir to eat." Aussir pauses for a second looks Lionel over. "At moment. Maybe when Aussir bigger..."




Lionel laughs. "Tsk tsk _Little Brother_ Allies are more valuable as allies than as snacks. That's what enemies are for."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 1, 2009)

"Aussir like Big brother. Lionel talk right stuff." Aussir's laugh sounds like yips or barks.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

Amaya tactfully ignores the comments about Jamien and mating. "On my world, _draconic_ is also often used by those who study the ways of magic. Thus, I was taught the language at an early age."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2009)

The keeper records the teams and their starting encounters in his book, and informs Jamien that his team will be up soon, and to get ready.  He points Jamien to a posted sign that Jamien hadn't seen before, and then turns and begins conversing telepathicaly with Arin.

Jamien reads the sign: 
*First Year Students Arena Rules and Information*
All magical, supernatural, and extraordinary non-permanent effects will be removed upon entering the arena.
If Stabled mounts are required, inform the Keeper before entering the Arena and they will be teleported in with you.
You will be given a random alotment of time up to 30 seconds after entering to prepare before the first encounter begins.
After each encounter, there will be a two minute rest period before the next encounter begins.
At any point between scenarios, you may choose to exit the Arena. If you do not, you will particpate in the next scenario.
Once you have exited the training room, you will gain credit for whatever you did. If you successfully complete multiple scenarios, you will gain a 10%(cumulative) bonus for each beyond the first. If you are KO'd during a scenario, your companions(if you have any) will have until the start of the next scenario to ressusitate you. If they cannot/do not, you will be removed at the start of the next scenario, and automatically ressusitated outside the arena. Those removed will receive credit for each scenario they successfully completed, but will not gain any survival bonus.

[sblock=ooc]
Most of the info on the 'sign' is just re-written from the opening OOC post, but I figured I'd give you guys the 'official' rundown again so its fresh in your minds.  I will assume you have *all* of your listed gear with you unless you state otherwise before your first 'in arena' post.
I need the first team (Jamien, Amaya, Aussir and Terrance) to post what (if any) they plan on doing with their preparation time, along with initiative rolls.  Once I have that, I will start the first scenario.
 TO be more specific in rules terms: each time you enter the arena, all non-permanent buffs will be removed (Rage, Mage armour, etc) to prevent you from going in with an advantage.  You will then be given 1d4+1 rounds to prepare (buff, rage, sing, etc).  I will roll the dice after you tell me your planned order of buffing, and then will tell you during the first 'scenario' round what buffs you had time for.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jul 2, 2009)

Terrance loads his crossbow though was a bit weary of using it with his lack of dexterous ability... once entering the arena however he casts Resistance on himself and Guidance on Assuir for his prepared actions casting them as close to the ending time the buffs portion of the time limit they have as possible..


[sblock=Spell Rundown]
Guidance: Duration; One Minute or Until Discharged; This spell imbues the subject with a touch of divine guidance. The creature gets a +1 competence bonus on a single attack roll, saving throw, or skill check. It must choose to use the bonus before making the roll to which it applies. 

Resistance: Duration; One Minute; You imbue the subject with magical energy that protects it from harm, granting it a +1 resistance bonus on saves. [/sblock]

1d20-1=3 (Initiative)


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 2, 2009)

Jamien read the sign, thoroughly glad it had been written in Common, as he was not taught other languages. He turned back towards the keeper and opened his mouth to speak, but the man regarded the Knight and pierced his eyes with his stare.

The boy rather reluctantly, imagined his destrier Tempest, a large warhorse with orange and brown fur. He then prepared himself and went inside. As his mount was magically transported to him Jamien patted his nose to calm him down, and then mounted him. The Knight positioned himself between Amaya, Terrance and the immediate threat of the greenskins, pulled out his lance, and awaited for the battle to commence.

[sblock] Initiative: 8+2=10, Ride: take 10+7 = 17 [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Rathan - Reposting from my prior post with emphasis for clarity


> TO be more specific in rules terms: each time you enter the arena, all non-permanent buffs will be removed (Rage, Mage armour, etc) to prevent you from going in with an advantage. You will then be given 1d4+1 rounds to prepare (buff, rage, sing, etc). *I will roll the dice after you tell me your planned order of buffing, and then will tell you during the first 'scenario' round what buffs you had time for.*



You won't know how long the preparation time is going to last until it's over (Otherwise the 'random' bit would be kinda pointless).  If you want to wait before casting, tell me how many rounds you wait, but the scenario might start before you begin buffing if you do that.

Jamien - What stunt are you trying to do with the ride check, and why during preparation?

Everybody: 
There are no enemies present during the preparation period, the Arena will be empty until the scenario begins.  If you wish to set a specific party formation, feel free to do so but you won't know which direction anything will be coming from.

Also please don't forget initiative checks.  If people forget to roll things, I'll roll them for you but at a -2.  I'll remind people for the first few rounds but after that the penalties kick in.


[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2009)

*The Stands outside the Arena*

Cal flops on a bench and Nettle settles himself at Cal's feet.  Cal's is, irrationally, a bit disappointed that his group doesn't get to battle first but at least he'll get to watch and see how things happen before he has to get out there.  He watches Jamien mount up and Amaya, Aussir, and Terrance begin their preparations.  He glances at his companions not yet fighting and (I presume) watching along with him: Coravin, Keizaan, and Lionel.  "Maybe we should come up with a plan for when we get our turn in the arena.  I know, I know, a plan never lasts long past contact with the enemy but it could help.  And Jamien said our first battle would be with wolves in a field."  Cal frowns down at Nettle.  Nettle thumps his tail once upon the ground on sensing Cal's examination.  "Telling Nettle from other wolves may be difficult at a glance...  Anyone got a scrap of brightly colored cloth we can use as an identifying collar?" 

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that Jamien shared information with the rest of us before entering the arena...[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 2, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Umm i gave you the ride check because Jamien was mounting his steed. I thought it best to do it just in case, no stunts as of now. And yes, GlassEye sorry for not filling the party in, i thought we had been beamed down to the arena or something. [/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Jul 2, 2009)

Lionel cautiously extends his hand for Nettle to sniff. "I have to go change anyway, I'll grab a sash for him while I'm in my room. Um.. I don't suppose anyone cares to play squire for me and help with my armour? It goes a lot faster and more easily with help." 

OCC: He gladly accepts any offers of help, if offered, and heads off to his room.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2009)

Cal looks sheepishly down at himself.  "Oh, yeah.  Armor."  He grins.  "Guess I forgot.  I'm not used to wearing it so I left mine in my room."  He gets to his feet.  "I'll go help you out since I need to go get my own armor."

Nettle sniffs Lionel's hand with interest then licks his knuckles.  When Cal gets up Nettle follows.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 3, 2009)

*"I too should fetch my combat gear.....I left it in my room, expecting there might be other things to be done before any combat practice.  I will return shortly.  Once Lionel and I have our gear, we can all discuss tactics."* Keizaan says, following Lionel's lead in heading back to the dorms for his stuff.  He leaves anything not needed for battle in his room when he gets there.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2009)

Amaya will follow with the others, gathering what gear she needs to participate in combat in the Arena.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 3, 2009)

Aussir starts to dance around the party as they are in the clearing but when Terrance casts his spell on Aussir he stops on the other side from Jamien and justs stands figgiting.

[sblock=OOC] 1d20+3=21 Nice! and Aussir always wears his armour and his weapons are his claws... ya he's always ready for a fight.[/sblock]


----------

